# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Niskorizični carski rez i smrtnost novorođenčadi

## Matilda

Sve više zabrinjava podatak o porastu broja carskih rezova koji se izvode na inzistiranje rodilje, iako nema nikakvih medicinskih indikacija za izvođenjem tog postupka.

Američki znanstvenici upozoravaju da niskorizični carski rez i nije tako jednostavan i bez rizika.

Niskorizični carski rez povećava rizik smrtnosti novorođenčeta

----------


## sorciere

molim link na originalni tekst, a ne samo na stranicu. 

iako je tekst preveden - ovaj dio smatram uvredljivim: 

_U američkim bolnicama čak više od 20% žena «ne rađa» djecu, nego rezanjem «izvade djecu iz njih». Stoga je mudro da se prije vašeg termina poroda informirate o tom kirurškom zahvatu. Nema boljeg izraza za kirurški pristup rođenju djeteta carskim rezom jer je to osnovno načelo svih operacija – «izreži i izvadi»._ 

gotovo sve žene koje su ležale u bolnici kad i ja - rodile su carskim rezom nakon 24h trudova. dakle - očito je postojala medicinska indikacija koju nitko nije pravovremeno uočio. meni su rekli da bih prošla kroz isti postupak - jer ono što sam ja predosjećala - oni NISU vidjeli. a bilo je PET stvari u pitanju.   :Mad:

----------


## maria71

ja se isto grozim na to vađenje djece......

ma u biti ako to ekipu veseli nek smatraju da su mi marka izvadili i da će zbog toga postati sociopat....

ja znam da sam ga rodila...

no smatram da imam pravo napisati svoje mišljenje


over and put

----------


## Matilda

> _U američkim bolnicama čak više od 20% žena «ne rađa» djecu, nego rezanjem «izvade djecu iz njih». Stoga je mudro da se prije vašeg termina poroda informirate o tom kirurškom zahvatu. Nema boljeg izraza za kirurški pristup rođenju djeteta carskim rezom jer je to osnovno načelo svih operacija – «izreži i izvadi»._


Sorci, ovo što si citirala je iz teksta poveznice Carski rez-tehnologija za vrijeme poroda. Za to nemam originalan link. Ta tri teksta sam samo dodala uz glavni tekst.

A glavni tekst se odnosi na trudnice koje mogu roditi vaginalno, ali ne žele i hoće carski rez.

Ovo je original teksta u cijelosti:



> Low-risk cesareans carry increased neonatal mortality risk
> Source: Birth 2006
> 
> Examining infant and neonatal mortality among women with no indication of medical risks or complications who undergo a primary cesarean delivery. 
> 
> Low-risk mothers who opt for a cesarean face a higher risk of infant and neonatal mortality than those who deliver vaginally, researchers report.
> 
> "These findings should be of concern for clinicians and policy makers who are observing the rapid growth in the number of primary cesareans to mothers without a medical indication," said Marian McDorman, who led the study. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Deaedi

Nije mi bas jasan tekst: da li govori o SIDS-u?

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> _U američkim bolnicama čak više od 20% žena «ne rađa» djecu, nego rezanjem «izvade djecu iz njih». Stoga je mudro da se prije vašeg termina poroda informirate o tom kirurškom zahvatu. Nema boljeg izraza za kirurški pristup rođenju djeteta carskim rezom jer je to osnovno načelo svih operacija – «izreži i izvadi»._ 
> 
> 
> Sorci, ovo što si citirala je iz teksta poveznice Carski rez-tehnologija za vrijeme poroda. Za to nemam originalan link. Ta tri teksta sam samo dodala uz glavni tekst.


ako nemaš link, onda te molim da staviš originalan tekst na engleskom.

----------


## sorciere

zaboravih dodati: ako nemaš originalan tekst *i autora*, molim da se taj dio briše s portala.

----------


## MGrubi

a zašto se sve više žena odlučuje na elektivni carski rez?
neznanje?
manjak vjere u vlastite snage?
ili se to može zahvaliti medijskom pristupu porodu kao nečemu jako strašnom i jako opasnom ako nema koji dr da vodi porod?!

----------


## mama courage

> Low-risk mothers who opt for a cesarean face a higher risk of infant and neonatal mortality than those who deliver vaginally, researchers report.


  :Rolling Eyes:  aha, sad je to cr. prije 30 godina je rizik bio veci ako spava na ledjima (moja sestra "prespavala" svoje prve godine na stomaku i samo na stomaku!), prije nekoliko godina ako spava na stomaku (pa sam moje dijete stavljala na ledja), a evo 2006 je problem u carskom rezu. a kako bi bilo drugacije.  :Rolling Eyes: 




> Istražitelji su se fokusirali na žene s jednoplodnom terminskom trudnoćom i da nisu pokazivale nikakav medicinski rizik ili naznake komplikacije.


sto ne znaci da se komplikacije nisu pojavile za vrijeme poroda. al te su takodjer valjda izuzele iz svojih promatranja.   :Rolling Eyes:  

koliko kosta jedan takav elektivni cr u americi, jel zna itko ?

----------


## Ancica

Jel ti znas razliku izmedu causality i correlation?
Carski ili polozaj kod spavanja nece bezuslovno uzrokovati smrt dojenceta ali do smrti dolazi cesce kod djece koja ne spavaju na ledima i, po navedenom izvjescu, kod djece rodenih carskim rezom kada je rizik vaginalnog poroda bio nizak (odnosno nije bilo indikacija za carski).

----------


## Ancica

> koliko kosta jedan takav elektivni cr u americi, jel zna itko ?


Evo u Engleskoj:[quote]The cost of a private birth
Private maternity care is quite expensive. For example, a first birth at the Portland Hospital in London costs

----------


## Mony

Sta cemo opet o tome je li carski  porod ili ne   :Razz:

----------


## Andora

> Sta cemo opet o tome je li carski  porod ili ne


jel da?!   :Laughing:  

inače mi je pojam "vađenje djeteta" iz utrobe toliko grez - ko da se o vađenju zuba radi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> Sta cemo opet o tome je li carski  porod ili ne


ne, bar ne s moje strane. samo želim biti ravnopravna s ostalim majkama. ja, i sve ostale carice.

vidim da su svi neizmjerno tolerantni po pitanju npr. homoseksualaca, pa smatram da bi bilo licemjerno imati dvostruka mjerila kad su u pitanju majke i rađanje .

i? ima li tekst, autor...???

----------


## petra

naslov teksta mi je malo čudan... kao da mi svi nismo smrtni?
ovako zvuči da oni koji nisu rođeni carskim rezom imaju privilegiju besmrtnosti  :/

----------


## Ancica

Sorci, ja stvarno neznam zakaj se ti osjecas kao da netko misli manje o tebi ili tvojem djetetu zato sto se ona rodila carskim putem? Neznam jer sam i ja rodila carskim i ne osjecam se kao da me zbog toga netko pecati kao losiju.

----------


## Ancica

petra, rizik smrtnosti *novorodenceta*

mozda mislis da bi bilo jasnije da pise _rizik smrtnosti u novorodenackoj dobi_? ja sam ga tako razumjela.

----------


## sorciere

> Sorci, ja stvarno neznam zakaj se ti osjecas kao da netko misli manje o tebi ili tvojem djetetu zato sto se ona rodila carskim putem? Neznam jer sam i ja rodila carskim i ne osjecam se kao da me zbog toga netko pecati kao losiju.


ne radi se o meni i mom djetetu. *radi se o porodu carskim rezom, i svim majkama koje su RODILE carskim rezom*. želim jednako pravo na riječ *RAĐANJE* - neovisno o metodi koja je korištena da bi se dijete rodilo. 

smatram ovu izjavu diskriminatorskom, neprikladnom, i uvredljivom: 




> U američkim bolnicama čak više od 20% žena «ne rađa» djecu, nego rezanjem «izvade djecu iz njih». Stoga je mudro da se prije vašeg termina poroda informirate o tom kirurškom zahvatu. *Nema boljeg izraza za kirurški pristup rođenju djeteta* carskim rezom jer je to osnovno načelo svih operacija – «izreži i izvadi».


jedno je diskutirati na forumu, a drugo objaviti uvredljiv tekst na portalu udruge. jer tada *to smatram stavom udruge* - a ne slobodnim izražavanjem različitih mišljenja pojedinaca.

----------


## k2007

bravo sorciere  :D

----------


## Sandra028

još jedan bravo za sorciere :D

----------


## maria71

potpisujem sorcie  X

----------


## Matilda

> zaboravih dodati: ako nemaš originalan tekst *i autora*, molim da se taj dio briše s portala.


Tekst Niskorizični carski rez povećava rizik smrtnosti novorođenčeta nalazi se u rubrici Trudnoća podrubrika Drugo mišljenje. Z ataj tekst dala sam gore Dakle, uvažavamo i druga mišljenja koja ne moraju biti stav Udruge Roda. 

No, sporni citat kojeg si navela je iz teksta Carski rez - tehnologija za vrijeme poroda koji se nalazi u rubrici Porod. Originalni tekst nemam jer je u drugoj rubrici.

----------


## sorciere

da skratim priču:

*molim da se sporni dio teksta makne s portala*. uvredljiv je, diskriminirajući, ponižavajući, omalovažavajući... ima još izraza, ali mislim da je ovo dovoljno. 

*molim da se očituje urednica portala, odnosno te rubrike - te da napiše da li je to službeni stav udruge. ako je - onda nemam ovdje što tražiti. ako nije - onda tekstu nije mjesto na portalu.*

----------


## Ancica

OK, al ja, takoder zena koja je donijela na svijet svoje dijete putem carskom reza, ne smatram da je ista u onom sto si citirala kao uvredljivim - uvredljivo.

Carski rez je operacija, kirurski zahvat. Zar nije? To sto je tebi bolji izraz radanje carskim rezom, a nekom drugom nesto drugo (u ovom slucaju autoru tog clanka) kojem vise odgovara tehnicki pristup ovom pitanju, kakve to veze ima s diskriminacijom i omalovazavanjem (ine spominjem uvredljivost i ponizavanje jer su to vrlo subjektivni osjecaji)?

Osim toga u hrpi drugih tekstova na portalu pise se o carskom rezu kao porodu (npr. Niskorizični carski rez povećava rizik smrtnosti novorođenčeta, Dr. Michel Odent: Tisuću i jedan razlog da vam ponude carski rez (drugi dio), Dr. Michel Odent: Tisuću razloga za carski rez (prvi dio), Dojenje nakon carskog reza, Priča iz Kanade, Rođenje Hanne - priča o VBAC porodu,...) te tvoju zelju da procitas tekstove u kojima se govori o carskom rezu kao porodu mozes na taj nacin uslisiti.

Iz ovog sto si napisala moglo bi se zakljuciti da RODA ne priznaje nikakav drugi termin za carski rez osim u kontekstu kirurskog zahvata te da ga nikako ne smatra porodom. Gore navedeni tekstovi to opovrgavaju.

Al dopusti da se objavi na portalu i tekst koji ga time ne bi nazvao. Ti bi, autor tog specificnog teksta ili netko citiran u tom tekstu mozda ne.

----------


## Deaedi

> Nije mi bas jasan tekst: da li govori o SIDS-u?


Vidim da mi nitko nije odgovorio, pa molim jos jedanput pojasnjenje, jer mi stvarno nije jasno, evo ovo iz teksta:

"....većim rizikom novorođenačke ili dojenačke smrti, nego one majke koje su rodile vaginalno...."

Da li se radi o smrtnosti pri porodu ili kasnije, u prvim mjesecima zivota iz "nepoznatog" uzroka, poznatije pod nazivom SIDS?

----------


## sorciere

ančice, da li si ti urednica? ako jesi, i ako je to stav udruge - onda mi jasno reci. 

ako nisi, dozvoli da mi netko od urednica odgovori. 

dovoljno sam pojasnila u prethodnim postovima. ne zanima me (u ovom slučaju) nečije MIŠLJENJE (kao pojedinca) na temu portala. zanima me stav udruge.

----------


## ronin

Ja sam rodila svoje prvo dijete carskim ,drugo vaginalno.
U nijednom trenutku nisam dvojila jesam li ga "rodila".
Dakle,nisu mi "izrezali tumor",već sam rodila dijete.Imam dojam da izjednačavate carski rez sa prvom konstatacijom.

A i ta "istraživanja"...baš sam ih namjerno stavila pod navodnike!
Svake tri godine naputak se mijenja!
Kad sam izlazila dva puta iz rodilišta naputak je bio :stavljati na bok!
Sad je naputak:stavljati na leđa!¨

Kako ih više uopće ozbiljno doživljavati?

----------


## Saradadevii

> molim da se očituje urednica portala, odnosno te rubrike - te da napiše da li je to službeni stav udruge


Tekst je stavljen na portal prije tri godine. 
Tadasnja urednica rubrike ga je prenijela sa stranica Midwifery Today. 
Ako te zanima orginal, najbolje je da se njima obratis. 

Ovaj tekst, kao i mnogi tekstovi koji su objavljeni na portalu, nije sluzbeni stav udruge.

----------


## sorciere

saradadevii, da li si ti sadašnja urednica portala?

ne zanima me "tadašnja" urednica portala. više me ne zanima ni otkud je preneseno. zanima me ZAŠTO JE TO SADA NA PORTALU.

----------


## Saradadevii

Jesam.
Pitala si negdje na pocetku gdje je orginal, zato sam ti to odgovorila.

Zeljela si da ti se ocituje urednica rubrike, sto je Porod, o tome je li to sluzbeni stav udruge, o cemu sam ti se ocitovala.

Ako te sada zanima zasto je to sada na portalu, a u vezi ovoga



> ako nije (sluzbeni stav udruge) - onda tekstu nije mjesto na portalu.


odgovor je da se na portalu ne objavljuju samo sluzbeni stavovi udruge.

----------


## mama courage

> Jel ti znas razliku izmedu causality i correlation?
> Carski ili polozaj kod spavanja nece bezuslovno uzrokovati smrt dojenceta ali do smrti dolazi cesce kod djece koja ne spavaju na ledima i, po navedenom izvjescu, kod djece rodenih carskim rezom kada je rizik vaginalnog poroda bio nizak (odnosno nije bilo indikacija za carski).


pa shvatila sam to tako kao sto si napisala. radi se samo o vecem riziku. i u jednom i u drugom slucaju.  :? 




> odgovor je da se na portalu ne objavljuju samo sluzbeni stavovi udruge.


nego ? ciji jos ?  :?

----------


## Saradadevii

Prenose se i informacije.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ja ću samo citirati apricot: 


> tekstovi koje prevodimo i objavljujemo nisu službeni stav Udruge, nego jednostavno... preveden i objavljen nečiji tekst. 
> 
> Objavili smo i tekst o vodenim kozicama, a mislim da ni o njima nemamo službeni stav.


ne iznosi svaka rečenica u svakom tekstu s portala službeni stav Udruge, ne čini vam se da bi to bilo pomalo besmisleno?
ako nešto izričito jest ili nije službeni stav Udruge, onda se to posebno i naglasi.

----------


## apricot

Da pojasnim...

Ja sam jedna od urednica na Portalu, uređujem rubriku Zdravlje.

Nisam medicinske struke, tekstove pronalazimo na netu, prevodimo ih, lektoriramo i stavljamo na Portal.
Ne pitam za dopuštenje Upravni odbor niti ikoga drugoga jer ono što objavljujemo su tekstovi koje možemo pronaći i u dnevnom tisku, na medicinskim stranicama...

Dakle, mi na Portalu najčešće ne oglašavamo stav Udruge, nego samo prenosimo tekstove koji nam se učine zanimljivima. Odnosno, koji se meni učine zanimljivima.
Vrlo često se nekima iz Rode i ne sviđa ono što se objavi, ali *svi su dobrodošli da odmah ponude tekst sa oprečnim stavovima.*

Ako je nešto stav Udruge, to se posebno naglasi, ali Roda ne može i ne želi o svemu imati svoj službeni stav: nas je 350; ako bismo čekali da se svi usaglasimo, na Portalu ni recepti ne bi mogli osvanuti. Jer, ja mrzim šećer u prahu  :shock:

----------


## sorciere

zahvaljujem na informacijama. 

uvažavam da se na portalu objavljuju i tekstovi koji nisu službeni stav udruge, ali ne mogu uvažiti da se objavljuju tekstovi koji vrijeđaju. 

ja ne tražim zamjenu teksta, jer u njemu ima i poučnih stvari. 

samo molim urednice da *uvredljivi dio teksta* maknu s portala (ili promijene). objasnila sam i zašto. 

ukoliko ne znate kako to napraviti - evo prijedloga teksta: 

_U američkim bolnicama čak više od 20% žena rađa djecu carskim rezom. Stoga je mudro da se prije vašeg termina poroda informirate o tom postupku._

----------


## Deaedi

*Zatrazila sam pojasnjenje tekksta, vidim da me nitko od urednica ne dozivljava*. To cu stoga shvatiti da ne znate uopce na sta se tekst odnosi. Dakle, mogu protumaciti da je stavljen samo s namjerom da provocira i namece anti-carski stav? Molim jos jednom da mi se tekst pojasni - ako ste se ga odlucili staviti, valjda ga razumijete bolje od mene?????????

----------


## Deaedi

> Da pojasnim...
> 
> , ali *svi su dobrodošli da odmah ponude tekst sa oprečnim stavovima.*


Evo, ja predlazem da se radi ravnoteze prevede i na portal stavi ovaj tekst, odnosno istrazivanje koje se spominje:

"_Nedavno objavljen članak u jednom eminentnom medicinskom časopisu ozbiljno predlaže da carski rez postane rutina, za sve porode, a da žene koje su i dalje dovoljno «budalaste» da žele normalan vaginalni porod, moraju pisati zahtjev za tim_."

----------


## mamma Juanita

nisam urednica, ali da, ja iz ovog teksta iščitavam da se radi o povećanom riziku od SIDS-a.
što me osobno nije toliko začudilo, s obzirom da je od ranije poznato da djeca rođena c. rezom puno češće imaju ozbiljnih problema s disanjem.

----------


## Ancica

Deaedi, mozda su urednice jednostavno previdjele tvoje pitanje.

I de se malo skuliraj.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi, mozda su urednice jednostavno previdjele tvoje pitanje.
> 
> I de se malo skuliraj.


Ispricavam se ukoliko je moje ponavljanje upita protumaceno kao preagresivno.




> nisam urednica, ali da, ja iz ovog teksta iščitavam da se radi o povećanom riziku od SIDS-a.
> što me osobno nije toliko začudilo, s obzirom da je od ranije poznato da djeca rođena c. rezom puno češće imaju ozbiljnih problema s disanjem.


Slazem se, no tekst mi je totalno nejasan, govori se o jednoj jako ozbiljnoj temi (smrtnosti novorodjencadi), a pun je nejasnoca. Osim toga, u komentarima na taj tekst izgubio se smisao: nije stvar carski za ili protiv, nego o cemu GOVORI OVAJ TEKST. Meni tekst (ili bolje receno "tekstic") djeluje neozbiljno i nedoreceno, i smatram da nije dovoljno kvalitetan da bude na portalu jedne ozbiljne udruge, kao sto je Roda. Vise mi izgleda "primjeren" za neki nekvalitetan casopis, sklon senzacionalizmu, bez pravih argumenata. 

Inace, djeca rodjena carskim rezom imaju cesce puno komplikacija vise nego djeca rodjena vaginalni putem, ali izmedju ostalog i zato jer se na carski radjaju djeca iz rizicnijih trudnoca.

Jednom sam procitala na Sv.Duh ima jedni od najvecih stopa smrtnosti i komplikacija tijekom porodaja, vecu od nekih "lokalnih" bolnica - ali to je zato jer se tamo upucuju zene sa rizicnijom trudnocom, a ne zato sto je Sv. Duh losa bolnica, dapace, jedna je od najboljih. Zato, iza svake brojke i ststistike treba potraziti tumacenje, da se dobije prava slika.

----------


## Ancica

Sto nije Petrova rodiliste u ZG koje se najvise speijalizira u problematicnim trudnocama? Nije ovo tako bitno za temu, samo me malo zbunilo jer sam mislila da Petrova nosi tu "titulu".

I sorry, nisam bila jasna, ovo moje za kuliranje se odnosilo na tvoj predzadnji post.

----------


## Deaedi

> Sto nije Petrova rodiliste u ZG koje se najvise speijalizira u problematicnim trudnocama? Nije ovo tako bitno za temu, samo me malo zbunilo jer sam mislila da Petrova nosi tu "titulu".
> 
> I sorry, nisam bila jasna, ovo moje za kuliranje se odnosilo na tvoj predzadnji post.


Pa Petrova i SD su glavi za "rizike", ma nema veze, nije sad to uopce bitno...

A sad za "kuliranje": priznajem, ima nekih stvari koje me tangiraju, izmedju ostalog je i ako nesto shvatim kao provokaciju, posebno u vez teme koja mi je interesantna: carski rez. Isprika i dalje stoji.  :Love:

----------

meni je potpuno jasno da je svakoj zeni koja je rodila carskim oporavak i zapravo cijeli porod od prvih trudova pa do vremena kad se osjecas stvarno ok, bio puno tezi od zena koje su rodile vaginalno, prirodno, bez epiziotomije itd.
i zato bi bilo sasvim neopravdano umanjivati njihovu muku oko poroda. da, naravno da vam je bilo tesko kao i onima koje su rodile vaginalno, mozda cak i teze.
ali u tom spornom tekstu se govori samo o trenutku izlaska djeteta, gdje zena kod carskog poroda nije aktivna, dok je kod vaginalnog poroda aktivna i meni te rijeci ne izgledaju uvredljivo ako se tako gleda. a zaista se ne moraju gledati nikako drugacije, nitko ne zeli umanjiti muku koju su prosle zene koje su rodile carskim.

samo nemojte ocekivati da ce Roda ohrabrivati porode carskim. to je valjda vec svima jasno da je Rodina najveca muka kako rodiljama i lijecnicima objasniti koliko su neki prirodni nacini bolji, a zanemareni i podcijenjeni. tako da bi kopanje clanaka nekih lijecnika koji hvale carski i njihovo stavljanje na nas portal bilo suludo. mi se ne bavimo reklamiranjem medicinskih postupaka, mi se bavimo osnazivanjem zena. a tko to protumaci time da mi imamo nesto PROTIV medicinskih postupaka, fulao je point. nemamo nista protiv carskog, fala bogu da postoji da se kod nekih problema moze njime pomoci da mama i beba izadju zdrave. kod problema.

----------


## renata

ovaj prosli post sam ja stavila  :Aparatic:

----------


## sorciere

renata, ne očekujem da roda ohrabruje rađanje carskim rezom. 

ukazala sam na dio teksta koji smatram uvredljivim, i za kojeg smatram da bi se trebao iskorigirati. 

molim da se to napravi.

----------


## sunca

ja sam prvo dijete rodila vaginalno, a drugo carskim rezom i ne nalazim u spornom citatu ništa uvrijedljivo, niti diskriminirajuće. da li sam ja rodila ili nisam drugi puta uopće mi nije važno - samo mi je bitno da sam majka tom djetetu.

carski rez zaista jest kirurški zahvat i to ne baš jednostavan, premda mnogi misle da je to tek tako i rađe idu na carski nego rodit.

sporni tekst sam doživjela kao vrijedno upozorenje budućim majkama koje sanjaju o carskom rezu kao lakšem načinu rađanje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> U američkim bolnicama čak više od 20% žena «ne rađa» djecu, nego rezanjem «izvade djecu iz njih».


 ja tek sad vidim da pod spornim pojmovima postoje navodnici, a navodnici, koliko ja znam, se koriste ili pri citiranju nečega, ili znače da navedeno ne treba shvatiti doslovno. 
i samo napomena da je taj tekst na portalu već 3 godine.da ne bude zabune, mislim na tekst _Carski rez - tehnologija za vrijeme poroda_, jer vidim da na ovom topicu pričamo o dva različita teksta.
ovdje sam pronašla neke dijelove tog teksta, ali ne i ovo sporno (mada nisam stigla sve pročitati jer je jako opširan tekst pa je moguće i da mi je promaklo):
http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articl...ogyinbirth.asp

----------


## sorciere

sunca, da li je dijete stvar ili dar??? da li i to (po tvom) podliježe različitim mišljenjima i tumačenjima? zašto se protiv toga protestiralo? zašto su majke bile uvrijeđene??? 



djeca majki carica nisu kirurškim putem odstranjena iz njihove utrobe, već su rođena. aktivno ili pasivno - nebitno u ovom slučaju. 

moje dijete je bilo i   :Sad:   i   :Mad:   - kad je pročitala kako ju njena majka NIJE rodila, već je IZVAĐENA KIRURŠKIM ZAHVATOM!

zašto se deklarativno propagira jednakost i ravnopravnost - kad su očito neki jednakiji i ravnopravniji...

----------


## mama courage

pa nije ni bitno sto je nekome osobno uvrijedljivo ili ne, nego bi se urednice portala trebale voditi mislju sto bi "prosjecnoj osobi, s takvim i takvim znanjem i iskustvom" (slican se termin koristi i na sudovima) bilo uvredljivo ili ne. a pretpostavljam da bi "prosjecnoj carici" ovaj tekst bio uvredljiv. 




> zašto se deklarativno propagira jednakost i ravnopravnost - kad su očito neki jednakiji i ravnopravniji...


ja vise ovakva pitanja ni ne postavljam.   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

moj osobni stav- razumijem i potpisujem sorciere, jer ako cemo malo razmisljati- sva ljudska bica su rodjena, nisu stvorena, znaci neko ih je morao roditi, a to su majke. sada na koji nacin su rodjena to je druga prica ali su RODJENA. sva djeca!  :Love:

----------

> U američkim bolnicama čak više od 20% žena «ne rađa» djecu, nego rezanjem «izvade djecu iz njih».
> 			
> 		
> 
>  ja tek sad vidim da pod spornim pojmovima postoje navodnici, a navodnici, koliko ja znam, se koriste ili pri citiranju nečega, ili znače da navedeno ne treba shvatiti doslovno.



Mislim da bez obzira da li u tekstu postoje navodnici ili ne, carski rez je jedan od mogućih *načina poroda* (porod carskim rezom) i stvarno je nepotrebno da se u tekstu koriste ovakvi izrazi (navodnici ili ne).
Daleko od toga da se slažem s elektivnim cr ali ni ovakav način pisanja (razmišljanja) mi nije blizak..i mislim da takve stvari  najviše i vrijeđaju žene koje su rodile carskim (pa tako i mene)..

----------


## sistinas

ovaj gost sam ja..

----------


## mamma Juanita

riječ je o *prijevodu* inače kvalitetnog teksta.
no najbolje da se o tome, ako je moguće, očituje osoba koja je tekst prevela.

----------


## sorciere

> riječ je o *prijevodu* inače kvalitetnog teksta.
> no najbolje da se o tome, ako je moguće, očituje osoba koja je tekst prevela.


prijevod - ili ne-prijevod. 

molim da se taj dio makne ili promijeni.

----------


## leonisa

ja se ne osjecam lose, ja znam da sam L. rodila, ali ne zelim da se jednog dana ona osjeca lose. ne zelim da se radi razlika izmedju djece i "djece".

i steta sto "to" odvlaci paznju od cijelog clanka.

----------


## ninet

Zaista ne vidim razloga da se ne uvazi prijedlog Sorciere. Elektivni carski rez i dalje ce ostati nesto sto nije dobro ni preporuceno raditi, a niko nece biti ni uvrijedjen ni izvadjen. I stavrno nema razloga da to tako stoji...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ovdje sam pronašla neke dijelove tog teksta, ali ne i ovo sporno (mada nisam stigla sve pročitati jer je jako opširan tekst pa je moguće i da mi je promaklo):
> http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articl...ogyinbirth.asp


 da, promaklo mi je, našla sam sporni tekst na ovoj stranici, a potpisuje ga Marsden Wagner, američki perinatolog i epidemiolog, glasni zagovornik primaljstva 



> Since in American hospitals 20 percent or more of woman do not give birth but instead the baby is cut out with cesarean section, you need information on this technology in advance of your birthing.


prijevod čitavog teksta može se naći na stranicama udruge primalja
http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=46

i mislim da bi bilo ok ovaj topic podijeliti, jer razgovaramo o dva članka na jednom topicu.

----------


## MGrubi

kad ćemo u detalje

onda bi mogli reći i da žene kojima je doktor nalega na trbuh nisu baš aktivno rodile bebu, nego im je doktor izgura beba, zar ne?

kad bi prirodni porod bio rutina , rijetko tko bi se odlučio na elektivni carski 
jer ti ostaje vidljivi ožiljak, a i duže se oporavljaš,
no kad su ovakvi uvijeti u bolnicama, a da ne spominjem psihičke traume zbog tretmana od strane osoblja, odabir carskog me uopće ne čudi

----------


## sunca

za mene moja djeca nisu ni stvar ni dar, već živa bića kojima smo ja i mm darovali život i želimo im pomoći da taj život učine što kvalitetnijim.

svi smo se mi rodili ovako ili onako ako činom rođenja smatramo izlazak djeteta iz majčine utrobe na svetlo dana (a osobno smatram da to rođenje i jest), ali isto tako smatram da carski rez jest kirurški zahvat kojim se dijete vadi iz majčine utrobe - pa koliko god to ružno zvučalo.

svak ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i svoje osjećaje. ja sam samo htjela reći da se nisu baš svi našli uvrijeđeni tekstom.

----------


## ninet

Da....samo sto u tekstu stoji suprotstavljeno jedno drugom. Oni se ne radjaju tako sto ih se vadi, nego se ne radjaju uopce vec se vade....I to jeste ruzno!

----------


## sistinas

> Da....samo sto u tekstu stoji suprotstavljeno jedno drugom. Oni se ne radjaju tako sto ih se vadi, nego se ne radjaju uopce vec se vade....I to jeste ruzno!


kako bi netko rekao: potpisujem..

----------


## sorciere

uvjerena sam da tekst koji stoji 3 godine na portalu - nije baš i najsvježiji. možda bi sadašnja urednica mogla pronaći novije vijesti. 

molim da se sporni dio teksta makne ili promijeni.

----------


## mamma Juanita

tekst za kojeg sugeriraš da mu se makne ili izmijeni sporni dio, nije vijest, nego autorski članak.

----------


## sorciere

> tekst za kojeg sugeriraš da mu se makne ili izmijeni sporni dio, nije vijest, nego autorski članak.


molim da se iz autorskog članka makne sporni dio teksta, ili da se promijeni (uz naznaku da je dio autorskog teksta maknut / promijenjen). 

da li sam sada ispravno forumulirala rečenicu?

----------


## Mony

Nitko ne spori da je carski kirurski zahvat. 
Kao laiku, cini mi se da je i epiziotomija kirurski zahvat, zar ne?
Po toj logici bi znacilo da taj manji kirurski zahvat epiziotomije govori kako dijete nije rodjeno??? 
Kada lijecnici govore o carskom, nazivaju ga: *porod* carskim rezom.
Zbog cega se, onda, pricajuci o opasnostima carskog reza, i hitnog i elektivnog, mora koketirati s time da se dijete zapravo nije rodilo?

----------


## Mony

> moje dijete je bilo i    i    - kad je pročitala kako ju njena majka NIJE rodila, već je IZVAĐENA KIRURŠKIM ZAHVATOM!




Zbog ovog (dobro, i drugih stvari) potpuno razumijem sorci da tako gorljivo zastupa micanje tog dijela teksta.

----------


## Deaedi

Stvarno ne razumijem zasto se ne moze maknuti sa portala nesto sto drugima ocito jako smeta. U redu, to je autorski clanak, ali zar nema nekih kriterija sta staviti, a sta ne?

----------


## Mony

Dodjoh vidjet kako se razvija topic i vidim da sam valjda submitirala svoj prethodni post prije nego sam ga zavrsila  :? 

Uglavnom, na ovo sto sam napisala kako mogu razumijeti sorci zasto zeli da se makne jedan (nekima uvredljiv) dio teksta, sam se nadovezala kako isto tako mogu razumijeti da se taj dio ne mice. Cak, iako mi se nimalo ne svidja, zagovaram da se ne mice. Jer bi to bila cista cenzura. 
Receno je vec da to nije stav Udruge, kao niti dosta tekstova koji se objavljuju, i, sorci, fakat se ne mozes ljutiti ni na koga tko je donio odluku o objavi istoga. Kuzis sta mislim? Totalno van konteksta slazem li se s tvojim stajalistem o carskom ili ne.

----------


## Deaedi

> Uglavnom, na ovo sto sam napisala kako mogu razumijeti sorci zasto zeli da se makne jedan (nekima uvredljiv) dio teksta, sam se nadovezala kako isto tako mogu razumijeti da se taj dio ne mice. Cak, iako mi se nimalo ne svidja, zagovaram da se ne mice. Jer bi to bila cista cenzura.


Ja mislim da ako se nesto mice, onda treba maknuti cijeli tekst. Nije mi u redu makivati dio necijeg teksta, bez obzira slazem li se ja s iznesenim ili ne. Zasto na portalui mora biti upravo taj tekst, uza svu hrpu tekstova i istrazivanja o toj temi, ako nekoga vrijedja? Mislim da se tekst moze maknuti s portala, a ostaviti link na orginalni tekst - pa koga zanima neka procita, a ostale (sorci) nece "bosi" u oci.

----------


## puros

definitivno potpisujem sorciere. i kao majka carica smatram se uvrijeđena tim dijelom teksta na portalu.  i ja molim brisanje ili modificiranje istog.

i zaista se čudim što je pojedinim urednicama teško za razumjeti da je to zaista uvredljivo i učiniti 2 klika mišem i riješiti stvar :?

----------


## Mony

Nije ni meni svejedno sto se tamo iznosi, ali necu traziti da se zbog toga mice tekst.
Pa, on je preuzet s nekog drugog portala (ili knjige) - sta cemo doc do toga da i njih trazimo da izbace taj dio  :? 
Svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje, a i na izrazavanje istog.

----------


## BusyBee

> i zaista se čudim što je pojedinim urednicama teško za razumjeti da je to zaista uvredljivo i učiniti 2 klika mišem i riješiti stvar


Nije tesko.
Medjutim, nisam stava da bi trebali mijenjati prijevode u izraze koji umanjuju ono sto je autor htio reci. Ako uspijemo smisliti neki manje eksplicitan, a da se ne mijenja smisao, promijenit cemo.

Zao mi je sto ste povrijedjene.

PS. Neugodno se osjecam sto se proziva prevoditeljica.. ionako jedva nalazimo ljude koji ce raditi pa da ih onda jos i ovdje izlazemo neugodnostima... radije ne bih.

----------


## Deaedi

> i zaista se čudim što je pojedinim urednicama teško za razumjeti da je to zaista uvredljivo i učiniti 2 klika mišem i riješiti stvar
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nije tesko.
> Medjutim, nisam stava da bi trebali mijenjati prijevode u izraze koji umanjuju ono sto je autor htio reci. Ako uspijemo smisliti neki manje eksplicitan, a da se ne mijenja smisao, promijenit cemo.
> 
> Zao mi je sto ste povrijedjene.
> 
> PS. Neugodno se osjecam sto se proziva prevoditeljica.. ionako jedva nalazimo ljude koji ce raditi pa da ih onda jos i ovdje izlazemo neugodnostima... radije ne bih.


dakle, ne postoji mogucnost da se taj tekst makne?

----------


## gejsha

100 ljudi 100 različitih misljenja nek misli tko sta hoce ... 

Napadate jedna drugu kao da će to promjeniti "pricu i autora" 

boze dragi kom se nesvidja nemora citati, najlakse se je baciti u strajk...

----------


## BusyBee

> dakle, ne postoji mogucnost da se taj tekst makne?


Cijeli tekst? Ne.

----------


## Deaedi

> dakle, ne postoji mogucnost da se taj tekst makne?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Cijeli tekst? Ne.


Iako nekoga vrijedja? Malo mi je takav stav preostar.

----------


## BusyBee

> Iako nekoga vrijedja? Malo mi je takav stav preostar.


Vjerujem da tebi je. No ne mozemo se u svemu slagati.
Ja jednostavno ne vidim gdje bi takvim zahtjevima bio kraj jer sigurno ne pasu svi ostali tekstovi svim citateljima.

----------


## gejsha

> Vjerujem da tebi je. No ne mozemo se u svemu slagati.
> Ja jednostavno ne vidim gdje bi takvim zahtjevima bio kraj jer sigurno ne pasu svi ostali tekstovi svim citateljima.





 :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## puros

> i zaista se čudim što je pojedinim urednicama teško za razumjeti da je to zaista uvredljivo i učiniti 2 klika mišem i riješiti stvar
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nije tesko.
> Medjutim, nisam stava da bi trebali mijenjati prijevode u izraze koji umanjuju ono sto je autor htio reci. Ako uspijemo smisliti neki manje eksplicitan, a da se ne mijenja smisao, promijenit cemo.
> 
> Zao mi je sto ste povrijedjene.
> 
> PS. Neugodno se osjecam sto se proziva prevoditeljica.. ionako jedva nalazimo ljude koji ce raditi pa da ih onda jos i ovdje izlazemo neugodnostima... radije ne bih.


dobro, ali prije nego se takav tekst stavo na portal valjda ga je netko pročitao od osoblja i odobrio? ne vjerujem da to nikome od osoblja nije zasmetalo... :/

----------


## mama courage

> Medjutim, nisam stava da bi trebali mijenjati prijevode u izraze koji umanjuju ono sto je autor htio reci. Ako uspijemo smisliti neki manje eksplicitan, a da se ne mijenja smisao, promijenit cemo.
> 
> PS. Neugodno se osjecam sto se proziva prevoditeljica.. ionako jedva nalazimo ljude koji ce raditi pa da ih onda jos i ovdje izlazemo neugodnostima... radije ne bih.


ne mislim da je prevoditeljica ista kriva, ona je prevela tekst tako kakav je originalu i bilo bi bezveze da ga je i "ublazila". 





> Zao mi je sto ste povrijedjene.


nisam povrijedjena, al se svakim danom sve manje nalazim u _roditeljima u akciji_...

----------


## VedranaV

Meni su dijete izvadili iz mene na vakuum. Jesam rodila kad gledam cijeli porod, ali nisam ja bila ta koja je odradila izgon. I izrezali su me. I fali mi taj dio poroda, to iskustvo (izgona). A to što netko gleda tehnički i može mi reći da iz njegovog aspekta nisam rodila nego su mi izvadili dijete, pa neka mu.

----------


## leonisa

mislim da je poanta u tome kako to dozivljavaju djeca. sve smo mi odrasle i zrele zene koje znamo sta smo prosle. i nitko nam to ne moze oduzeti niti prisiti nesto cega nije bilo. mene osobno to u tekstu ne vrjedja jer jer sam na cisto sa sobom. ali me vrijedja cjelokupan stav da carski nije porod i da se djeca rodjena na carski ne radjaju. i stvarno ne bi htjela dozivjeti situaciju koju je sorciere opisala niti zelim ikad vidjeti i jednu tuznu facu na licu svog djeteta jer je rodjena na carski. ne zelim da se dijete koje je kirurski izvadjeno iz majke osjeca lose jer se ne smatra da ga je majka porodila. zar ne zvuci ruzno ova recenica?

----------


## ivana7997

ma meni je to bezvezna rasprava. imam dva sina koji su rodjeni carskim rezom, i bas me briga kako god to nazivali. ja sam sretna sto su zivi i sto sam ja ziva.

a mislim da ce i oni uvijek znati da ih je mama donijela na svijet i da ih nece biti briga ni da im kazu da ih je roda donijela. 

u tom me tekstu vise smetaju pogreske i tipfeleri   :Nope:

----------


## BusyBee

> u tom me tekstu vise smetaju pogreske i tipfeleri


To cemo definitivno ispraviti.

----------


## Mony

> ma meni je to bezvezna rasprava.


Bas ovo dodjoh rec   :Wink:  





> imam dva sina koji su rodjeni carskim rezom, i bas me briga kako god to nazivali. ja sam sretna sto su zivi i sto sam ja ziva.
> a mislim da ce i oni uvijek znati da ih je mama donijela na svijet i da ih nece biti briga ni da im kazu da ih je roda donijela. 
> 
> u tom me tekstu vise smetaju pogreske i tipfeleri



Isto ovako, s razlikom da imam jednog carskog sina i zahvalna sam Bogu da postoji carski   :Heart:   Tako mi je svejedno misli li netko da nisam rodila, kad jesam. Isto me to smeta ko da mi netko kaze da mi blond kosa ne stoji dobro kad znam da nije tako   :Grin:

----------


## momze

OT: Mony, ali, fakat si mi ljepsa sa smedjom kosom  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> u tom me tekstu vise smetaju pogreske i tipfeleri
> 			
> 		
> 
> *To cemo definitivno ispraviti*.


zanimljivo je da se veća pozornost pridaje formi - umjesto sadržaju.

btw - zanimljivo je i to da se u tri godine nije pojavio niti jedan drugi tekst (autorski članak, istraživanje, ili nešto treće) - a koji bi obrađivao tu tematiku. zar nitko ne piše o tome? 

lijepo molim da se uvredljivi dio teksta makne s portala.

----------


## BusyBee

> zanimljivo je da se veća pozornost pridaje formi - umjesto sadržaju.


Sigurna sam da se urednice ne bi slozile s tobom.




> lijepo molim da se uvredljivi dio teksta makne s portala.


Promijenit cemo je ukoliko uspijemo naci adekvatnu zamjenu koja ne mijenja smisao. Smatram da nije u redu prenositi clanke drugih autora i onda ih prekrajati po zelji citatelja.

----------


## sorciere

http://www.babycenter.com/refcap/pre...birth/160.html


*Giving birth by cesarean section* 


 Approved by the Medical Advisory Board
Reviewed by Natan Haratz-Rubinstein, M.D. and Ann Linden, CNM
Last updated: October 2005 



  By the BabyCenter editorial staff 


What is a cesarean section?
A c-section is a surgical procedure that involves making an incision in your abdomen and uterus through which your baby is delivered. In certain circumstances, a c-section is scheduled in advance; in others, it's done when an unforeseen complication arises. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, nearly 28 percent of American women gave birth by cesarean delivery in 2003, up from 6 percent in 1970, 17 percent in 1980, and 23 percent in 1990. A c-section is major abdominal surgery, so it is riskier than a vaginal delivery. Moms who have c-sections are more likely to have an infection, excessive bleeding, blood clots, injuries to the bladder or bowel (though these are very rare), more postpartum pain, and a longer hospital stay. Plus, if you plan to have more children, each c-section you have increases your risk in future pregnancies of placenta previa and placenta accreta. That said, not all c-sections can — or should — be prevented. In some situations a c-section is necessary for the well-being of you or your baby. 

 Why would I have a planned c-section?
Sometimes it's clear that a woman will need a cesarean even before she goes into labor. Conditions that may necessitate a planned c-section include: 
• You've had a "classical" cesarean (with a vertical uterine incision) or more than one previous c-section. (If you've had only one previous c-section with a horizontal incision, you may be a good candidate for a vaginal birth after cesarean or VBAC.)

• You've had some other invasive uterine surgery. 

• You're carrying triplets or more.

• Your baby is expected to be very large (this is known as macrosomia), especially if you're diabetic or if you had a previous baby of the same size or smaller who suffered serious trauma during a vaginal birth. 

• Your baby is in a breech (bottom first) or transverse (sideways) position. (In some cases, such as a twin pregnancy in which the first baby is head-down but the second baby is breech, a breech baby may be delivered vaginally.)

• You have placenta previa (when the placenta is so low in the uterus that it covers the cervix).

• The baby has a known fetal illness or abnormality that would make a vaginal birth risky.

• You're HIV positive and blood tests done near the end of pregnancy show that you have a high viral load. 

Why would I have an unplanned cesarean delivery?
You may need to have a c-section if problems arise that make inducing or continuing labor risky. These include the following:

• Your cervix stops dilating or your baby stops moving down the birth canal, and attempts to stimulate contractions to get things moving again haven't worked.

• Your baby's heart rate gives your practitioner cause for concern and she decides that your baby can't withstand induction or continued labor.

• The umbilical cord slips through your cervix (this is called a prolapsed cord). If that happens your baby needs to be delivered immediately, because a prolapsed cord can cut off his oxygen supply. 

• Your placenta starts to separate from your uterine wall (placental abruption), which means your baby won't get enough oxygen unless he's delivered right away.

• You have a genital herpes outbreak when you go into labor or when your water breaks (whichever happens first). Delivering your baby via c-section will help protect him from contracting the infection. Also, if you first get genital herpes in your third trimester (and blood tests confirm that you've never had it before), some experts recommend having a cesarean section — even if you don't have symptoms when you go into labor or your water breaks — because the risk of transmission to your baby is high if you contract genital herpes within a few months of delivery. 


How would I be prepped for a c-section?
First, your practitioner explains why she believes a c-section is necessary and you're asked to sign a consent form. If your usual practitioner is a midwife, you're assigned an obstetrician for the surgery who makes the final decision and gets your consent.

Typically, your husband or partner can be with you during most of the preparation and for the birth. In the rare instance that a c-section is such an emergency that there's no time for your partner to change clothes, or if you need general anesthesia, your partner might not be allowed to stay in the operating room with you.

An anesthesiologist then comes by to review various pain-management options with you. It's rare these days to be given general anesthesia, which would knock you out completely, except in the most extreme emergency situations or if you can't have regional pain relief for some reason.

More likely, you'd be given an epidural or spinal block, which numbs the lower half of your body but leaves you awake and alert for the birth of your baby. If you already had an epidural for labor, it's used for your c-section, too. Before the surgery, you get extra medication through the catheter to ensure that you're completely numb. (You may still feel some pressure or a tugging sensation at some point during the surgery.)

A catheter is then inserted to drain urine during the procedure and an IV started if you don't have one already. The top section of your pubic hair is shaved, and you're moved into an operating room. Anesthesia is administered and a screen raised above your waist so you won't have to see the incision being made.

If you'd like to witness the moment of birth, ask a nurse to lower the screen slightly so you can see the baby but not much else. Your partner or husband, freshly attired in operating room garb, may take a seat by your head. 

How is a c-section done?
Once the anesthesia takes effect, your belly is swabbed with an antiseptic and the doctor most likely makes a small, horizontal incision in the skin above your pubic bone (sometimes called a "bikini cut"). She cuts through the underlying tissue, working her way down to your uterus layer by layer. When she reaches your abdominal muscles, she usually separates them manually (rather than cutting through them) and spreads them to expose what's underneath.

When she reaches your uterus, she makes a horizontal cut in the lower section of it. This cut is called a "low-transverse" incision. In rare circumstances, your doctor will opt for a vertical or "classical" uterine incision. This might be the case if your baby is very premature and the lower part of your uterus is not yet thinned out enough to cut.

Then the doctor reaches in and pulls your baby out. You have a chance to see him briefly before he's handed off to a pediatrician or nurse. While the staff is examining your baby, the doctor delivers your placenta and then begins the process of stitching you up.

When your baby has been examined, the pediatrician or nurse may hand him to your partner, who can hold him right next to you so you can admire, nuzzle, and kiss him while you're being stitched up, layer by layer. The final layer — the skin — may be closed with stitches or staples, which are usually removed three to four days later. Closing your uterus and belly takes a lot longer than opening you up. This part of the surgery usually takes about 30 minutes.

After the surgery is complete, you're wheeled into a recovery room, where you're closely monitored for a few hours. If your baby is fine, he'll be with you in the recovery room and you can finally hold him. If you plan to breastfeed, give it a try now. You may find nursing more comfortable if both you and your newborn lie on your sides facing each other.

You can expect to stay three to four days in the hospital before going home. For the full scoop on what happens, see our article on recovering from a c-section.

----------


## sorciere

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caesarean_section


Caesarean section
*From Wikipedia*, the free encyclopedia

*A caesarean section* (cesarean section AE), or c-section,* is a form of childbirth* in which a surgical incision is made through a mother's abdomen (laparotomy) and uterus (hysterotomy) to deliver one or more babies. It is usually performed when a vaginal delivery would lead to medical complications, although it is increasingly common for otherwise normal births as well.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> riječ je o *prijevodu* inače kvalitetnog teksta.
> no najbolje da se o tome, ako je moguće, očituje osoba koja je tekst prevela.


ja sam ovo napisala prije nego što sam pronašla izvorni članak, jer ga nikako nisam uspijevala naći, pa to sad slobodno zanemarite. i molim to ne shvaćati kao prozivanje prevoditeljice.

----------


## Ancica

Sorci, u cemu je sada rijec, sto zelis reci ovim tekstovima koje si kopirala? Nesto s njima ne valja? Ja ne vidim u njima nista sporno  :?

----------


## sorciere

http://www.sids.org/index.htm

stranica na kojoj se nalazi više informacija o SIDS-u. 

http://www.sids-network.org/risk.htm

još jedna stranica...

----------


## sorciere

> Sorci, u cemu je sada rijec, sto zelis reci ovim tekstovima koje si kopirala? Nesto s njima ne valja? Ja ne vidim u njima nista sporno  :?


pa ne vidim ni ja ništa sporno. rečeno je da se treba pronaći adekvatan tekst kojim bi se zamijenio postojeći - i ja sam našla nešto što mi (bar onako letimično) izgleda kao moguća zamjena. 

logično je da ako nešto smatram "nedobrim" - ponudim nešto što je prihvatljivije. slažeš se?

----------


## Ancica

a ti to nudis tekstove za portal? onda ti je najbolje da se obratis direktno urednicama portala odnosno rubrika na portalu pod koje bi ti tekstovi spadali s prijedlogom da ih se stavi.

----------


## sorciere

obzirom da smo i ovdje ostvarile komunikaciju, vjerujem da i one čitaju ovaj topik. ako ništa drugo - link će sigurno biti koristan drugim mamama koje će iz nekog razloga roditi svoje dijete carskim rezom. 

ono što ja želim - je da se makne uvredljiv tekst koji sada stoji na portalu. 

pa još jednom ponavljam svoju zamolbu.

----------


## Ancica

ok.

----------


## maria71

Mada sam na prvoj strani napisala da se odjavljujem,svoje mišljenje o ovom topicu sažela sam u svom potpisu.....

----------


## apricot

> rečeno je da se treba pronaći adekvatan tekst kojim bi se zamijenio postojeći 
> 
> logično je da ako nešto smatram "nedobrim" - ponudim nešto što je prihvatljivije. slažeš se?


mislim da nitko nije rekao da bi neki tekst zamijenio postojeći.

ti svakako možeš ponuditi tekstove koji ti se čine dobri/zanimljivi/poučni, možeš ih čak i prevesti...
ali ne *umjesto* ovoga, nego *uz* ovaj...

----------


## sorciere

> ti svakako možeš ponuditi tekstove koji ti se čine dobri/zanimljivi/poučni, možeš ih čak i prevesti...
> ali ne *umjesto* ovoga, nego *uz* ovaj...


doista sam iznenađena kako se određeni tekstovi brane noktima i zubima - iako su uvredljivi. 

ako si dobro primjetila - na ovom topiku pišem ja, a tu i tamo netko ostavi komentar. zašto? zato što se odmah netko iz udruge (koja zastupa ravnopravnost i jednakost djece - pa pretpostavljam i roditelja????????????????????????????) javi da "opravda" postojanje i objavljivanje JEDNOG istraživanja, tj. autorskog članka. 

postoje i drugi članci, druga istraživanja. pa nije ovaj članak bogom dan! (ali postoji mogućnost da opravdava i potvrđuje nečija _osobna_ uvjerenja. )

----------


## puros

sorciere je postupila ok s iznalaženjem rješenja za zamjenu samo što ja vidim da joj apsolutno nitko ne izlazi u susret i mislim da je rasprava nepotrebna budući se  tekst sigurno neće zamijeniti. jako me čini tužnom ovo uporno negiranje nečijih osjećaja. ipak ima nas koji smo već dugo tu i ako se do sad nismo zbog nečeg bunili već tek sad to bi onda trebalo nešto značiti (da nije bezveze rečeno, da nije namjera nagonjenje maka na konac već da se zbilja radi o osjećajima). ako nas osoblje rode ne uvažava što tražiti od institucija, ministra, države i sl. baš sam tužna   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

sorcie, ne branim članak, branim pravo uredništva da objavljuje.

----------


## sorciere

> sorcie, ne branim članak, branim pravo uredništva da objavljuje.


slažem se da uredništvo ima pravo objaviti ono što smatra dobrim. pitanje je samo - da li u uredništvu sjede ljudi koji smatraju da su jedino njihova mišljenja važna?

za koga je napravljen taj portal? za uredništvo - ili one koji ga čitaju? pa u medijima reagiraju na pisma čitatelja - a ispada da je roditeljski forum neosjetljiv na osjećaje majki, ali što je najgore - i na osjećaje djece. 

puros je sve rekla. potpisujem ju u svemu - osim da je rasprava nepotrebna. itekako je potrebna. 

molim da se uvredljiv tekst makne s portala.

----------


## mama courage

> za koga je napravljen taj portal? za uredništvo - ili one koji ga čitaju?


jurish na vjetrenjache 

tvoja
dulcinea del toboso

----------


## puros

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sorcie, ne branim članak, branim pravo uredništva da objavljuje.
> 
> 
> slažem se da uredništvo ima pravo objaviti ono što smatra dobrim. pitanje je samo - da li u uredništvu sjede ljudi koji smatraju da su jedino njihova mišljenja važna?
> 
> za koga je napravljen taj portal? za uredništvo - ili one koji ga čitaju? pa u medijima reagiraju na pisma čitatelja - a ispada da je roditeljski forum neosjetljiv na osjećaje majki, ali što je najgore - i na osjećaje djece. 
> ...


imaš pravo glede rasprave. s tim sam samo htjela reći da će ishod biti vjerojatno isti bez obzira što mi rekle što naravno ne znači da nećemo govoriti.

za one koji sjede u uredištvu upravo sam slično to i ja pitala nekoliko postova ranije pa mi nitko našao za shodno da odgovori. ponavljam i ja ponovo svoje  pitanje: 

*dobro, ali prije nego se takav tekst stavo na portal valjda ga je netko pročitao od osoblja i odobrio? ne vjerujem da to nikome od osoblja nije zasmetalo...*

molim odgovor.

----------


## BusyBee

Molim vas, ako nista drugo, iscitajte Ancicine postove na ovom topicu. Ja zaista ne znam sto bih vise o tome rekla, osim da kao urednica portala stojim iza odluke da se tekst NECE maknuti jer je to autorski tekst i kao takav preveden i postavljen na stranice Rode.

Tekst s Baby Center stranice ne moze biti zamjena za tekst Marsdena Wagnera jer on informira o zahvatu, dok Wagnerov raspravlja o drugoj strani, neopravdanom koristenju zahvata, i naglasava da carski rez nije bezopasni zahvat, nesto sto bi zena smjela odabrati iz komocije - sto je autor primjetio da postaje trend i primjecuje da se neopravdano taj zahvat poceo promovirati i od strane medicinskog osoblja. 

Uz to, cak i povrsno citanje ovog teksta (zao mi je, ne stignem sada iscitati detaljno, kad uspavam gremlinicu, vratit cu se na njega jos jednom) pokazuje da dobar dio nije primjenjiv za nase prilike niti je uobicajen u nasim rodilistima i to bi bilo zavaravanje zena koje se iz nekog medicinski opravdanog razloga pripremaju na taj zahvat. (uz malu rezervu... mozda se nesto promijenilo u zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci)

Takodjer, iscitavam da su u ovom tekstu dobro "pokrivene" indikacije za rodjenje carskim rezom i nema smisla nadopunjavati ih novim tekstom.

Linkove na SIDS cu isto iscicati, bas nam trebaju novi, neamerikanizirani, da zamijenimo postojece tekstove. Hvala!

----------


## sorciere

u redu, tekst se "ne može" zamijeniti. 

ali - neka se uvredljive rečenice zamijene blažom verzijom (napisala sam i svoj prijedlog - predlažem da se uz aničine postove pročitaju i moji), uz opasku da je originalni tekst promijenjen. 

a imam i pitanje: da li je autorica teksta vlasnica portala? naime - to je jedini razlog koji mogu prihvatiti kao relevantan. 

ako nije - u čijem je interesu omalovažavanje i ponižavanje majki carica???

----------


## puros

> u čijem je interesu omalovažavanje i ponižavanje majki carica???


ma baš!

----------


## maria71

i mene to zanima

----------


## BusyBee

> dobro, ali prije nego se takav tekst stavo na portal valjda ga je netko pročitao od osoblja i odobrio? ne vjerujem da to nikome od osoblja nije zasmetalo...


Tekst je postavljen prije nego smo i urednica poroda i ja "stupile na duznost". Ja sam ga iscitala, prokomentirala s urednistvom i s UO-om i odlucili smo da ostaje. 

Osobno, meni je svako dijete rodjeno, ali autorovo je pravo da u svojim tekstovima iznese svoj osobni stav. 
U vremenu u kojem se ulaganja u tehnologiju opravdavaju dijelom i tehnologiziranjem prirodnih procesa, vazno je neromaticno i neuvijeno napisati o radjanju carskim rezom. Neupitno je da ovaj zahvat spasava mnoge zivote, i zena i djece, ali ga treba i koristiti tako, kao zahvat kojem se pribjegava kod komplikacija ili ocekivanih komplikacija. Uz to, sporni je tekst usmjeren dogovaranju od elektivnog carskog reza bez medicinski opravdanog razloga.




> za koga je napravljen taj portal? za uredništvo - ili one koji ga čitaju? pa u medijima reagiraju na pisma čitatelja - a ispada da je roditeljski forum neosjetljiv na osjećaje majki, ali što je najgore - i na osjećaje djece.


Pisan je za one kojima treba edukacija i informacija. U rubrikama koje "prate" Rodina podrucja djelovanja, trudimo se da tekstovi prate Rodine ciljeve. Kad promoviramo neke ciljeve i stavove, kad educiramo i informiramo, na zalost, ne mozemo na ustrb informacija koje mozemo dati citateljima, razmisljati hoce li neki tekst nekoga povrijediti. Tj. mogucnost da nekoga tekst povrijedi/iznervira/isprovocira, ne smije nam biti kocnica u objavljivanju onoga sto smatramo vaznim.

----------


## puros

> dobro, ali prije nego se takav tekst stavo na portal valjda ga je netko pročitao od osoblja i odobrio? ne vjerujem da to nikome od osoblja nije zasmetalo...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tekst je postavljen prije nego smo i urednica poroda i ja "stupile na duznost". Ja sam ga iscitala, prokomentirala s urednistvom i s UO-om i odlucili smo da ostaje. 
> 
> Osobno, meni je svako dijete rodjeno, ali autorovo je pravo da u svojim tekstovima iznese svoj osobni stav. 
> U vremenu u kojem se ulaganja u tehnologiju opravdavaju dijelom i tehnologiziranjem prirodnih procesa, vazno je neromaticno i neuvijeno napisati o radjanju carskim rezom. Neupitno je da ovaj zahvat spasava mnoge zivote, i zena i djece, ali ga treba i koristiti tako, kao zahvat kojem se pribjegava kod komplikacija ili ocekivanih komplikacija. Uz to, sporni je tekst usmjeren dogovaranju od elektivnog carskog reza bez medicinski opravdanog razloga.
> 
> ...


znači taj tekst nikome u uredništvu nije zasmetao. sad sam ozbiljno zabrinuta :/ . ustvari, to mi je samo potvrdilo ono što sam mislila. svaka čast na trudu, angažmanu i posignućima, ali ista jamačno neće biti velika na duže staze i to baš zbog ovakvog krutog stava. a nije prvi put da ga primjećujem ovdje samo ga prvi put komentiram.

----------


## BusyBee

> a imam i pitanje: da li je autorica teksta vlasnica portala? naime - to je jedini razlog koji mogu prihvatiti kao relevantan.


Ne razumijem.  :? 
MW je autor teksta, mi smo ga preveli kao njegov, a ne kao mix tekstova koje je sklepala neka Roda. To je direktni prijevod njegovih rijeci i necemo mu mijenjati smisao.

Pogledala sam prijevod na stranicama Udruge primalja i bolji mi je - smisao ostaje isti, ali je spretnije prevedeno.



> Kako u američkim bolnicama oko 20 % žena ne rađa nego im se kirurškim rezom trbuha dijete izvadi iz maternice, za dobrobit svog djeteta trebate informacije o toj tehnologiji.


I sad sasvim osobno:



> omalovažavanje i ponižavanje majki carica


Vase je pravo i vas odabir da se ovako osjecate. Ako ima imalo dobre volje u vama, shvatit cete da nikome ovdje nije cilj omalovazavati i ponizavati ijednu majku. Zasto se neke od zena koje su rodile carskim rezom osjecaju omalovazeno i ponizeno zbog ovog ili bilo kojeg drugog teksta... odgovor je u njima samima, i jedino tamo.
Namaste!   :Heart:

----------

pa ja mislim da je ok da i takav tekst postoji jer pokazuje kolika je ljudska glupost, neosjetljivost, ogranicenost itd.
(a isto tako govori ponesto i o urednistvu roda).
svatko ima vlastiti mozak i moze sam donijeti zakljucke.
mene ne smeta ako netko misli da ja nisam rodila svoju djecu zato jer su rodjena na carski. fucka mi se.

----------


## maria71

sad sam toliko ljuta da sam 5 puta pisala i brisala svoj komentar

jer znam što bih dobila za nagradu kick ban


ne ,ne trebam se secirati i istraživati kad znam da mene netko vrijeđa  i u rukavicama ,a još više me vrijeđa i štoviše čudi to što netko ne može shvatiti da je povrijedio drugu osobu....ta mi je neosjetljivost i nedostatak empatije fascinantna

----------

> Zasto se neke od zena koje su rodile carskim rezom osjecaju omalovazeno i ponizeno zbog ovog ili bilo kojeg drugog teksta... odgovor je u njima samima, i jedino tamo.


istina, generalno gledajuci to je sasvim tocno. ali i ta izjava govori o prilicnoj neosjetljivosti autorice.

ako netko i ima neku osjetljivu tocki, samo ce netko bez imalo osjecaja za bliznjega (i s puno prikrivene ili neprikrivene agresije) ici pikati bas tamo na ovakav nacin.

----------


## sorciere

MW (tko god to bio)  može biti vlasnik teksta. ali to ne znači da taj tekst treba biti na portalu čiji vlasnik on nije. 




> I sad sasvim osobno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				omalovažavanje i ponižavanje majki carica
> 			
> 		
> ...


zašto bi u nama trebalo biti dobre volje - kad svojim primjerom pokazujete da je u vama nema? ili za "običan puk" vrijede druga pravila?

na stranu "odabir i pravo" MAJKI carica... 

prenijet ću svojoj kćerki da je i ona svojom slobodnom voljom (pravom i odabirom) odlučila da će se osjećati tužno i ružno - jer ju majka NIJE RODILA. naime, izvađena je iz majke kao neka izraslina, priraslica, strano tijelo - a možda se može staviti i u kategoriju "stvar"?  zašto bi samo crkva imala privilegiju etiketiranja?

----------


## puros

> a još više me vrijeđa i štoviše čudi to što netko ne može shvatiti da je povrijedio drugu osobu....ta mi je neosjetljivost i nedostatak empatije fascinantna


i meni.

----------

> Zasto se neke od zena koje su rodile carskim rezom osjecaju omalovazeno i ponizeno zbog ovog ili bilo kojeg drugog teksta... odgovor je u njima samima, i jedino tamo.


....a zasto neke zene imaju potrebu imati takav stav prema onima koje su svoju djecu rodile sekcijom....odgovor je u njima samima i jedino tamo.

i niceg lijepog o njima nema u tom odgovoru.

----------


## apricot

pretpostavljam da mislite kako su sve Rode svoju djecu rodile vaginalno...  :/

----------


## sorciere

> pretpostavljam da mislite kako su sve Rode svoju djecu rodile vaginalno...  :/


krivo pretpostavljaš.

----------


## zrinka

svi se ovdje mozemo uvrijediti zbog raznih stvari
ljudi pisu ili govore stvari ne misleci koliko bi to druge moglo uvriediti i kad im se i kaze , nisu svjesni
i ne treba im zamjeriti...

koliko sam samo puta procitala pljuvanja po katolickoj crkvi na ovom forumu? 
i kako bi se ja trebala osjecati kao clanica te iste crkve?
ali znam da je svaka rasprava suvisna

i  kazem si, ne smatraj to osobno, ne primaj osobno, neke se stvari ne daju objasniti, tko razumije, razumije...

i dosta se dobro s tim nosim....

i vjerujem da se mnoge zene, koje su rodile na carski osjecaju slicno kao i ja u ovim gore napisanim situacijama...

i zelim vam reci, nemojte uzimati osobno tekstove, ovdje je dan jedan rad jednog autora i stavljen je pod rubriku 'drugo misljenje', znaci, jedan alternativni pogled na problematiku...

stavljen je i na stranice udruge primalja, a vjerujem da ni njima nije bio cilj vrijedjanje majki koje su rodile carskim rezom...

tekst nije stavljen zlonamjerno, niti da ikoga vrijedja, stavljen je i ponudjen kao pogled na stvari iz jednog neuobicajnog ugla...urednice koje su stavljale tekst, susretale su se s autorom i na drugim tekstovima na portalu, kojih ima jos....

osim toga, ako imate bilo sto autoru reci, i pitat ga da vam objasni sto je sve ovim mislio, ako vas buni, ili mu mozete dati primjedbu, mozete to uciniti ovo proljece u trogiru gdje ce on biti gost na simpoziju primalja....

tekst nije ovdje od jucer, znate o rodi i kakav je udruga i za sto se zalaze i budite sigurne da ne omalovazavamo nikoga, niti nam je cilj vrijedjanje bilo koje skupine ljudi....
u interesu nam je dobro majke i dobro djeteta i smatramo da bi prirodan porod trebao biti norma, za dobrobit i jednih i drugih....

mir mir do neba   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

zrinka, lijepo si to napisala. 

ipak, ovdje *ne govorimo o forumu* na kojem puno puta svašta napišemo. *govorimo o PORTALU*.

da li bi na portalu objavila neki uvredljiv tekst o crkvi? da li bi ga maknula kad bi njime bili povrijeđeni osjećaji vjernika?

uvjerena sam da bi. 

na isti način tekst s portala vrijeđa majke carice. samo - ispada da su one bića niže vrste, koje su same sebi krive što se osjećaju povrijeđeno. i nemaju dobre volje da popuste. 

"jedan rad jednog autora" - takva konstrukcija upućuje da je članak zanemariv. ako je zanemariv - lako ga je zamijeniti. ali - očito da nije. ali je zato populacija sadašnjih i budućih majki carica zanemariva. što su one - naspram "jednog rada jednog autora"...?  zrnce pijeska u pustinji...

mir i tebi.   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

sorcie, ako cemo tako - u *svakom* tekstu na portalu netko moze pronaci dio recenice koji mu se ne svidja ili misli da se time vrijedja nesto njegovo ili netko njegov ili cak on osobno

pa mu dokazi da nije tak na 4,5,6... stranica nekog topika
bzvz

ne kuzim stvarno
ima toliko stvari koje trebamo napraviti, a gubimo vrijeme i energiju na ovo
nemremvjerovat

mislim da tjerate mak na konac



zrinka   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

I sta uvredljivo ima u pruzanju objektivnih informacija o nekom operativnom zahvatu? I kakve veze ima taj operativni zahvat sa tim koja je majka dobra, a koja ne?

----------


## gost

ipak je na djelu diskriminacija... sve su mame jednake, ali ipak one koje nisu rodile carskim i koje doje preko xx mjeseci su malo jednakije...

----------


## sorciere

mukica, ne tjeram mak na konac. to nikad ne radim. nisam jedina koja je reagirala. naći ćeš dosta toga za (i protiv). 

čudi me tvoj zaključak da na ovom "gubimo energiju". zašto? zato što je tebi i jednom dijelu forumaša svejedno što piše? zašto nevladina udruga gubi energiju borbom da određeni zdravstveno / seksualni program ne uđe u škole? zašto neva gubi energiju tražeći bolje uvjete za zlostavljane žene? zašto...???? 

moj prijedlog drugog članka nije prihvatljiv - jer nije prilagođen našim uvjetima. a ovaj članak govori o američkoj populaciji. njihovim postocima, njihovim doktorima... 

no comment...

----------

nisu jednakije nego su malo vise mame, malo vise prave i malo vise vole svoju djecu.
bas.

----------


## Zorana

Gost, to sto ti govoris NIGDJE u tekstu ne stoji niti se implicira. Ne znam zasto uporno projicirate svoje osjecaje tamo gdje uopce o takvim stvarima nema govora. Ali, kao sto je BB napisala, samo vi znate zasto se osjecate tako kako se osjecate.

----------


## sorciere

evo još jednog prihvatljivog teksta:

http://www.klubtrudnica.net/porod/carski.htm


CARSKI REZ 


Vrlo često trudnice uopće ne razmišljaju da je moguće da njihov porod završi carskim rezom, te se u slučaju da iskrsne potreba za njim kasnije osjećaju razočarano. Stoga je potrebno unaprijed ostaviti mogućnost *da se Vaše dijete rodi na ovaj način* i pripremiti se za takav porod isto kao što se pripremate na vaginalni. Nemojte preskakati ovakva poglavlja. Naime u mnogim slučajevima je carski rez doslovce spas ili za Vas ili za bebu i pokušajte ga prihvatiti kao opciju. 
U drugu ruku carski rez je ozbiljna operacija i oporavak je znatno duži od običnog vaginalnog poroda, zato ga nemojte idealizirati.

Mogući povodi za Carski rez

- nenapredovanje poroda, dakle ušće maternice se ne može potpuno otvoriti
- bojazan da je djetetovo zdravlje u opasnosti, uglavnom da mu nedostaje kisika ili iz razloga da je posteljica prestala vršiti svoj posao ili zbog prignječenja pupčane vrpce
- krivi stav djeteta, tj beba nije u poziciji u kojoj se može poroditi. Većina liječnika će prije carskog reza procjeniti veličinu djeteta i veličinu zdjelice majke te ovisno o tome donjeti odluku o tome kako će poroditi dijete
- nesrazmjer veličine djeteta i veličine majčine zdjelice
- stanje majke , trudnički dijabetes, srčane bolesti, visok tlak, višeplodna trudnoća (ne u svim slučajevima)
- hitni slučajevi kao placenta previa, prerano ljuštenje posteljice..

Priprema za carski rez

Ukoliko se radi o unaprijed planiranom carskom ili postoji mogućnost da će Vaš vaginalni porod završiti carski, ranije će Vas uputiti da napravite pretrage kao što su kompletna krvna slika, EKG isl.
Ukoliko se radi o bolnici u kojoj je moguće carski rez napraviti i sa spinalnom analgezijom, anesteziolog ili liječnik će Vam ponuditi opću ili lokalnu anesteziju.


Neposredno prije same operacije obrijati će Vam dio stidnih dlaka u području venerinog brijega, te Vas potom klistirati. Uz to će vam postaviti i kateter za mokrenje.
Anesteziolog će provesti anesteziju ovisno o njezinoj vrsti. Ukoliko se porod radi pri lokalnoj tj. spinalnoj anesteziji, nećete osjetiti bol u tom predjelu, ali ćete moći prisustvovati rođenju djeteta.


Operacija

Sama operacija traje 10-15 minuta. 
Postoje dvije vrste reza uzdužni i poprečni. Danas se uglavnom radi poprečni u bikini zoni koji je i za Vaš kasniji izgled prihavtljiviji

Nakon što se izvadi posteljica počinje zatvaranje slojeva, koje traje oko 30 minuta.

Oporavak

Boravak u intezivnoj jedinici ovisi od bolnice do bolnice ali i od Vašeg stanja. 
Kada Vaša crijeva opet prorade vjerojatno ćete imati neugodne plinove, koje možete spriječiti laganom prehranom i kretanjem čim Vam to liječnici dozvole.

Nakon carskog reza imati ćete krvavi iscjedak.

Očekujte da će Vas iz bolnice otpustiti 5-7 dana nakon operacije ako se dobro oporavljate.

I kada dođete kući vjerojatno ćete još biti slabi zato unaprijed razmislite o osobi koja će Vam pomoći u ovom periodu
Cjelokupni oporavak traje 6 tjedana, a i nekoliko mjeseci da se tijelo vrati u stanje prije poroda


Vaginalni porod nakon carskog

Između 60-80 % žena ima šansu da se porodi vaginalno nakon prethodnog carskog reza. Najveću vjerojatnost imaju one koje su prvi put radi zatka završile na carskom rezu.

Danas većina liječnika potiče trudnice da pokušaju porod završiti vaginalno. No da biste uopće probali morate zadovoljiti ove uvjete

- vaša zdjelica je normalne veličine dakle omogućuje vaginalni porod
- čekate samo jedno dijete
- dijete je u položaju sa glavom dolje

Majke se uglavnom brinu zbog mogućnosti da dođe do pucanja maternice po šavu, no taj strah Vas ne treba mučiti, naime od kada se operacije rade poprečnim rezom puacnje se pojavljuje samo u 1-2 % slučajeva, gotovo jednako često kao i kod poroda kod kojih nije bilo ranijeg carskog reza

----------


## sorciere

a evo još jednog - prilično zanimljivog... iz glasa koncila... što mi daje dodatni materijal za razmišljanje... jer dobar dio teksta mi je poznat ...
ne znam da li je svaka sličnost - samo slučajna. 


http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_p...l?news_ID=1064



 Broj iz arhive: 18 (1558), datum izlaska: 2.5.2004. Petak, 12.1.2007.  

   (Pri)govor znanosti 

  Pohlepa za carskim rezom  


 Vrijeme trudova vrijeme je intenzivne komunikacije majke i djeteta, vrlo važne za njegov budući razvoj. U tim posebnim trenucima dolazi do pojačanog lučenja »koktela ljubavnih hormona«, posebice oksitocina i endorfina. Dijete lišeno iskustva majčinih trudova ostaje zakinuto za djelovanje tih hormona, što može dovesti do različitih poremećaja u kasnijim godinama. 

Carski rez je kirurški zahvat kojim se prekida trudnoća, a dijete se kroz napravljeni abdominalni otvor izvlači iz majčine utrobe. Taj jednostavni operacijski zahvat nije nikakva novost u medicini, a primjenjuje se u situacijama kada je prirodni, vaginalni porod vrlo rizičan za zdravlje majke ili djeteta.

Komplikacije pri porodu koje opravdavaju carski rez uglavnom su rijetke. Prema podacima Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije učestalost takvih zahvata trebala bi biti manja od 10 posto. Međutim, u posljednjih nekoliko desetljeća učestalost carskih rezova znatno je porasla (Int. J. Gynecol. Obstet. 2003, 82, 399). U SAD, Meksiku, Italiji, Brazilu i Kini gotovo svaki treći porod završava se carskim rezom! Godine 1981. u Francuskoj učestalost carskog reza iznosila je 10 posto, g. 1995. više od 15 posto, a danas oko 20 posto. Sličan trend vrijedi i za Veliku Britaniju, Njemačku, Tursku i druge zemlje u kojima se svako peto dijete rađa operacijskim rezom majke. U indijskim gradovima učestalost carskog reza u posljednjih 40 godina porasla je čak osam puta. Za takav nagli porast broja carskih rezova ne postoje posebni medicinski razlozi, već je to posljedica izbora samih trudnica. Sve je veći broj majki koje se, bez ikakvih medicinskih indikacija, samovoljno odlučuju za carski rez (Br. Med. J. 2000, 320, 1072).

Epidemija carskih rezova 

Michel Odent, svjetski poznati porodničar, smatra da se radi o nepotrebnoj epidemiji carskih rezova s nepredvidljivim posljedicama za buduće naraštaje. U svojoj najnovijoj knjizi »Ceasarean« (Free Association Books, London, 2004) upozorava na tu »civilizacijsku bolest« zbog koje je rođenje sve većeg broja djece obilježeno specifičnim otporom majke prema prirodi. »Pohlepom za carskim rezom« izbjegava se iskustvo iščekivanja termina, trudova i napora tiskanja, a porod se pretvara u programiranu operaciju koja se prema dogovoru može naručiti i »obaviti« po danu, u vrijeme vikenda ili u vrijeme dežurstva osobnog liječnika. Odent podsjeća da je vrijeme trudova vrijeme intenzivne komunikacije majke i djeteta, vrlo važne za njegov budući razvoj. U tim posebnim trenucima dolazi do pojačanog lučenja »koktela ljubavnih hormona«, posebice oksitocina i endorfina. Dijete lišeno iskustva majčinih trudova ostaje zakinuto za djelovanje tih hormona, što može dovesti do različitih poremećaja u kasnijim godinama. Odent smatra da su nasilna ponašanja, autizam, anorexia nervosa i sklonost samoubojstvu moguće posljedice hormonskog nedostatka u vrlo osjetljivoj fazi života. 

Medikalizacija života

Epidemija carskih rezova uklapa se u opću medikalizaciju društva. Spolnost, starost, smrt i rađanje predstavljaju tek biokemijske procese koji se mogu regulirati i ispravljati znanstvenim otkrićima. Rađaonice su pretvorene u »tvornice djece«. Tako je Polyclinique de l'Atlantique poznata »baby factory« nedaleko od Nantesa u Francuskoj koja godišnje »producira« više od pet tisuća beba. Odjeli za porod opremljeni su kemijskim arsenalom protiv patnje i boli - anestetici, analgetici, narkotici, sedativi, trankvilizanti... »Mnoge babice smatraju da je porođajna bol važna za odnos majke i djeteta. To je srednjovjekovno razmišljanje!« - tvrdi Heleen van Royen, autorica knjige »Sretna domaćica« (Rowohlt, Reinbek, 2002). Opravdavajući slobodan izbor trudnice o načinu i vremenu poroda, prof. Elmar Joura sa Sveučilišta u Beču smatra dobrim što su »žene postale aktivan dio procesa«. U Italiji svaka druga trudnica zahtijeva »kemoterapiju porođajnih boli«. Vrlo je vjerojatno da je i to razlog što u Italiji nedostaje više od 1500 anesteziologa. Konačno, i mediji su poduprli »egzodus« žena od prirodnog poroda. Bespotrebne patnje trudnica tabloidi su obilježili parolom »too posh to push« (»isuviše otmjena da bi tiskala«), a primjerima Victorije Beckham, Liz Hurley, Kate Moss i drugih poznatih žena predstavili su model moderne majke.

Cijena opsesije 

Prema podacima britanskoga Nacionalnog zdravstvenog sustava, godišnje se potroši 206 milijuna dolara više zbog euforije carskog reza. Jedan carski rez je 1800 dolara skuplji od prirodnog poroda. U privatnim klinikama, poput razvikane klinike Portland, kompletan paket usluga za carski rez stoji oko 15 tisuća dolara! Stoga mjerodavne institucije nastoje smanjiti broj i učestalost carskih rezova. No Michel Odent smatra da se organizacijskim i financijskim mjerama ne može utjecati na opsesiju carskim rezom: »Potreba da se prereže trbuh i izvadi dijete postala je fiksacija, san, ljudska fantazija. Taj san nije mrtav. Legenda o Apolonu opisuje rođenje njegova sina - otvaranjem trbuha njegove žene. Fantazija je i danas prisutna. Mattel proizvodi 'barbie' lutke iz kojih djeca izvlače 'bebu' kroz otvor u trbuhu.« Odent upozorava da jedino otkrivanje zdravog odnosa prema prirodi i životu može smanjiti pohlepu za carskim rezom. Trudnoj ženi nisu potrebni stalni pregledi ultrazvukom, već mir, sigurnost i privatnost, te mudrost i podrška žena koje su prošle iskustvo prirodnog poroda. On se protivi da atmosferu rađaonice narušava brojno bolničko osoblje, te muškarci ili pak žene koje nisu majke: »Sisavci ne rađaju u blizini predatora!«

*Pohlepa za carskim rezom pokazatelj je poremećenog ljudskog odnosa prema životu*. U medikaliziranom društvu patnja i bol nemaju niti vrijednost niti smisao, a moderna medicina narušila je sposobnost čovjeka da se s njima suoči. Svojom službom prisilila je žene na beskrajnu potragu za porodom koji je optimalan prema međunarodnim kriterijima, potraga koja će ih zauvijek pretvoriti u potrošače. »One ljude koji žele slaviti življenje, nasuprot pukom održanju života«, Ivan Illich, autor knjige »Medicinska nemeza« (Marion Boyars Publ., London, 2002), poziva da »umjesto brige oko zdravstvenog sustava, skrenu svoj pogled, svoje misli prema umijeću življenja, umijeću patnje, umijeću rađanja i umijeću umiranja«.

Kršćanska inicijativa »Pro scientia«



Glas Koncila, broj 18 (1558), 2.5.2004.

----------


## Mukica

ma, ja jednostavno ne mogu to tako duboko sagledati da bi shvatila sto ce tih par spornih rijeci promjeniti u bilo cijem zivotu

ja nikad nikog ne pitam kako je rodio svoje dijete
uopce me to ne zanima niti mi je vazno u zivotu
ne dijelim ljude ni po nacionalnosti ni po nacinu na koji su zaceli ni rodili dijete

mislim da je vazno da su nam djeca zdrava i da smo mi zdravi, sretni i dobri ljudi, a jesu li zaceta prirodnim putem ili su rodjena carski bas me, iskreno,  zabole

----------

zorana, nema potreba koristiti izraze poput "projekcija" i jeftine fore "vi znate zasto se tako osjecate..." i slicno.

doista, to sto sam gore napisala ne spominje se u tekstu. ali to je osjecaj koji upravo prsti iz mnogih postova forumasica ovdje. mogla bih i ja sad reci - "samo vi znate zasto vam to treba...". 

ja samo povremeno pratim forum, nekad sam to cinila puno redovitije, ali mi je malo prisjelo. no, ne mogu si pomoci da ne odgovorim na neke postove (btw, ovdje gore se mijesa vise razlicitih _gostiju_).

znam da ovi moji komentari nece bas nista promijeniti - ali mozda se ipak netko negdje zamisli.

post koji je napisala zrinka (onaj prethodni, ne ovaj zadnji) je u stvari dobar. moze se na taj tekst gledati kao na alternativni pristup....no, s druge strane treba voditi i racuna o tome da OCITO vrijedja neke mame.

moram priznati da mene osobno ne vrijedja iako sam i ja rodila carskim, ali to me niti najmanje ne opterecuje, dapaca zahvalna sam sto su mi spasili dijete. i znam da sam *rodila*  svoje dijete. u stvari, dok nisam ovdje na forumu i portalu procitala, nisam nikad niti pomislila da nisam rodila, kao sto nisam nikad u zivotu prije toga cula da je nekome uopce palo na pamet reci da to nije porod, rodjenje djeteta itd.

ne smeta me kad to netko kaze, jednako kao sto mi ne bi smetalo da mi netko kaze da sam musko, kad znam da sam zensko (ok, glupa upsoredba, ali hocu reci, sigurna sam u svoj identitet zene, majke, rodilje itd). evo mozda bi bolje bilo reci - ne bi me smetalo niti pogadjalo da mi netko kaze da nisam majka kad znam da jesam. to mi samo govori o neizmjernoj gluposti onoga koji tako nesto kaze, a ne o meni.

s druge strane, ima majki koje redovno prate ovaj portal i u poplavi "politically correct" stavova o prirodnom porodu (u kojem valjda svaka astitencija umanjuje doprinos majke u donosenju vlastitog djeteta na svijet), produzenom dojenju (boze sacuvaj nesto kritizirati), attachment parrentingu (sto je, inace, meni drugi izraz za uglavnom zdravo razumski pristup odgoju djeteta).....itd, dakle, nije cudno da u takvom okruzenju neka majka doista pocne osjecati i krivnju sto je, eto, svoje dijete dala izvaditi, a nije ga rodila.
a neke se jednostavno naljute (s pravom, rekla bih).


zacijelo ima jako puno tekstova koji kriticki govore o carskom rezu (i treba o tome tako govoriti, da bude sto manje majki koje ce HTJETI da im se napravi carski na hladno), ali pitanje je zasto nekome treba (kad se vec tak razgovaramo) staviti na portal bas jedan provokativan tekst za kojeg se ZNA (ovo je izvan svake sumnje jer se kroz ove godine vec sasvim iskristaliziralo koje teme dovode do zucnih rasprava) da ce izazvati ovakve reakcije.

ja bih to nazvala agresivnoscu.  onako fino upakiranom.

----------


## Zorana

Sta fali tekstu iz Glasa koncila?

----------

> Sta fali tekstu iz Glasa koncila?


nije napisan u dobroj namjeri. bezosjecajan je i krut, bez imalo razumijevanja i empatije.

s osnovnom idejom se cak i slazem, ali nacin kako je napisan je iritirajuc. postoje razni nacini kako ce se nesto reci. ovaj moze samo izazvati negativne reakcije kod osoba koje nisu "skroz u tom filmu".

----------


## Zorana

A moje pitanje je zasto netko uopce shvaca taj tekst kao provokativan? Ili bas svako iznosenje cinjenica treba upakirati u malu dozu romantike kako bi se izbjeglo povrijedjivanje necijih osjecaja?
Otkud to da se ZNA kako ce odredjeni tekst izazvati odredjenu reakciju? Vise puta je receno da taj tekst nije novi na portalu. Onda kada je stavljen na portal nije izazvao ovakvu reakciju. I sada se netko nasao uvrijedjen. Zasto? Odgovor ocito ne lezi u tekstu.

----------


## Zorana

Nacin pisanje je iritirajuci TEBI. Meni se bas tekst svidja. Pogadja u srz problematike. Sadrzi par jako empaticnih recenica kad su djeca u pitanju. Upucuje zene na to da se okrenu sebi i svojoj intuiciji, iznosi onako okvirno problematiku vezano za radjanje djece carskim rezom....Nista lose ni neistinito tu nije napisano. 
Eto vidis, sto ljudi sto cudi. I kad bi se svi vodili za tim da ce se netko negdje nekada naci uvrijedjen, bi li se uopce ikada ista objavljivalo?

----------


## sladjanaf

nego, kako se zove radnja koja se izvede kad se dijete rađa carskim rezom. znači, 
vaginalni porod=žena je rodila dijete
carski rez=žena je ? dijete

----------


## Zorana

Pa ako je nad zenom izvrsen operativni zahvat, radnje od strane zene ocito nema. Ili sam opet pobrkala loncice? (sto ne znaci da dijete nije rodjeno  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## sorciere

> carski rez=žena je ? dijete



_rezanjem «izvade djecu iz njih_

----------


## maria71

zorana , što ako se tebi sa npr četvrtim djetetom zbog nekog  xy 

razloga desi carski rez?

nemoj sad napisati da je to nemoguće,jer je u životu sve moguće

----------


## Mamita

meni nije jasno da neko ko ne čita portal, a očito je da ne čita
jer članak je već dugo tamo
sad odjednom čita?!

pa ako niste do sad
nemojte ni od danas

i nije mi jasno šta ste navalile da se skine članak?!
urednica je lijepo rekla nema skidanja članka
i ćao!
šta se sad natežete?

i nije mi jasno kako uspijete sve zakomplicirati

----------


## martinaP

Ja uopće ne mislim da se pojmovi "rađanje carskim rezom" i "dijete je izvađeno" međusobno isključuju. I ne vidim zašto bi se netko vrijeđao zbog ovog teksta. Pa dijete jest izvađeno od strane liječnika, jer drukčije nije moglo (podrazumijevam da cr nije elektivni, nego da postoji opravdana med. indikacija). I to je bio jedini način na koji je mama mogla roditi svoje dijete.

----------


## maria71

demokracija

sloboda govora

pravo na mišljenje.....



i ne natežemo se,tj ja se natežem kad sjedim na zahodu,na forumu raspravljam

----------


## Zorana

Dijete bi bilo rodjeno carskim rezom i to je to.

----------

> Nacin pisanje je iritirajuci TEBI. Meni se bas tekst svidja. Pogadja u srz problematike. Sadrzi par jako empaticnih recenica kad su djeca u pitanju. Upucuje zene na to da se okrenu sebi i svojoj intuiciji, iznosi onako okvirno problematiku vezano za radjanje djece carskim rezom....Nista lose ni neistinito tu nije napisano. 
> Eto vidis, sto ljudi sto cudi. I kad bi se svi vodili za tim da ce se netko negdje nekada naci uvrijedjen, bi li se uopce ikada ista objavljivalo?


naravno da se tebi tekst svidja kad si ti istih stavova. ja samo kazem da se nece osobito svidjati nekome kome bi trebao kao promijeniti stavove ili ga potaknuti na razmisljanje.

i ne mislim da cinjenice treba "upakarivati", ali moze se to reci i s malo vise "ljubavi".

osim toga, u svim tim tekstovima govori se kao da jedino postoje carski koji se izode na zelju trudnice, bez medicinske indikacije, a sigurna sam da vecina je zena koje ovdje sudjeluju u raspravi imala carski koji je bio medicinski indiciran. i mnoge su prosle nekoliko sati trudova (pa bas i nije tocno da "dijete nije osjetilo trudove").

ali cak i kad se radi o nemedicinski indiciranim carskim - i tada bi se trebala edukacija provoditi drugacije.

a izjave poput ove:



> On se protivi da atmosferu rađaonice narušava brojno bolničko osoblje, te muškarci ili pak žene koje nisu majke: »Sisavci ne rađaju u blizini predatora!«


uopce ne znam kako bih komentirala. to vise nema nikakve veze s carskim. hoce reci da su "brojno bolnicko osoblje" u stvari predatori?
mislim, kak to moze biti ozbiljan tekst? pa jos da se nekome svidja?

a nek se nesto zakomplicira, i najtvrdja zagovarateljica prirodnog poroda bi rado imala te predatore oko sebe.

----------


## sorciere

> Dijete bi bilo rodjeno carskim rezom i to je to.


e, pa ne bi! bilo bi rezanjem izvađeno iz tebe.

----------


## Mamita

> demokracija
> 
> sloboda govora
> 
> pravo na mišljenje.....
> 
> 
> 
> i ne natežemo se,tj ja se natežem kad sjedim na zahodu,na forumu raspravljam


onda ostavi natezanje za zahod

----------


## maria71

joj mamita,hvala na pitanju,s probavom mi je sve u redu....

----------


## Zorana

Fiziologija poroda je takva da njegov tijek u svakom slucaju narusava brojno osoblje. Bolnicko ili bilo kakvo drugo....Komplikacije su drugi par cipela i nije ih potrebno prizivati u ovu raspravu jer bi to bila tema za sebe. A moglo bi se prvo poceti od toga koliko prisutnost brojnog osoblja pridnosi nastanku komplikacija pa nadalje....One koji pomognu kod eventualnih komplikacija ni u kom slucaju ne bi nazvala predatorima. Ali one koji inzistiraju na svojoj pojavnosti ocekujuci komplikacije bi itekako.

----------


## Zorana

Da, Sorciere, dijete bi rezanjem bilo izvadjeno iz mene. I dalje ne kuzim u cemu je problem. To tako na carskom rezu ide.

----------


## sorciere

http://www.dnevni-list.ba/?mdls=1&mdls_tip=2&nid=8754

----------


## sorciere

> meni nije jasno 
> i nije mi jasno 
> i nije mi jasno


taj dio sam shvatila. 

drugi dio ću ti pojasniti: kad se pojavila nova rasprava - ja sam ju otvorila. jer ova rasprava nije otvorena prije 3 godine nego sada. pa ju ja SADA komentiram.

----------


## Mamita

prvo pobroj svoja ponavljanja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.dnevni-list.ba/?mdls=1&mdls_tip=2&nid=8754


čemu ovo? da pokažeš da forsiranje vaginalnog poroda može završiti tragično i da su trebali ići na carski pa bi dječak danas bio živ?

----------


## sorciere

> prvo pobroj svoja ponavljanja


sudeći po nekim komentarima - nema ih dovoljno.

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://www.dnevni-list.ba/?mdls=1&mdls_tip=2&nid=8754
> 
> 
> čemu ovo? da pokažeš da forsiranje vaginalnog poroda može završiti tragično i da su trebali ići na carski pa bi dječak danas bio živ?


ne... ali povremeno je dobro pročitati i takve članke.

----------


## gost

Kad procitam da Roda ne iznosi svoj stav u tekstovima koje objavljuje dize mi se kosa na glavi. 
 Selekcijom tekstova koje prevodite itekako izrazavate svoj stav. One tekstove koji vam ne pasu necete ni objaviti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> ...


ako je odgovor ne, stvarno mi nije jasno na što ciljaš.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Kad procitam da Roda ne iznosi svoj stav u tekstovima koje objavljuje dize mi se kosa na glavi. 
>  Selekcijom tekstova koje prevodite itekako izrazavate svoj stav. One tekstove koji vam ne pasu necete ni objaviti.


postoji razlika između "stav" i "službeni stav Udruge".
prvo može biti i stav urednice rubrike, portala, osobe koja se potrudila naći i prevesti tekst, ovo drugo je nešto deseto.
koliko puta još to treba ponoviti da postane jasno?

----------


## sladjanaf

> Da, Sorciere, dijete bi rezanjem bilo izvadjeno iz mene. I dalje ne kuzim u cemu je problem. To tako na carskom rezu ide.


i kad bi ti neka osoba na forumu rekla: "Čuj, ti nisi rodila svoje dijete, iz tebe su ga izvadili", zar te to ne bi povrijedilo?

ali molim, budi iskrena.

i zašto se na ovom forumu politička korektnost vadi iz rukava selektivno? najvažnija nam je sreća naše djece, ali samo selektivno razmišljamo na taj način. Znamo da će nam dijete u ovakvom društvu biti nesretna ako su homoseksualnog opredjeljenja, ali svi smo puni ljubavi i razumijevanja i floskula tipa "samo da je sretno", pa onda čemu cjepidlačenje oko toga jel dijete rođeno il izvađeno, kad je najvažnije da je sretno.

meni je carski rađanje i to jednako vrijedno kao i vaginalni porod. ja sam svoju djecu rodila vaginalno, imala sam najjednostavnije moguće porode i ne mislim da sam napravila išta posebno, upoznala se sa svojim tijelom, njegovim sposobnostima, svojom intuicijom,..truć, muć...itd. boljelo me za pop...., jedva sam čekala kad će bit gotovo i ne planiram više rađati. jedan od razloga je i sam porod.
primjer političke nekorektnosti: ja mislim da žene koje inzistiraju na patnji i boli, imaju ozbiljnih "issues" sa samima sobom.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> pa onda čemu cjepidlačenje oko toga jel dijete rođeno il izvađeno


tko od nas cjepidlači?




> primjer političke nekorektnosti: ja mislim da žene koje inzistiraju na patnji i boli, imaju ozbiljnih "issues" sa samima sobom.


ne sudi samo po sebi, vaginalni porod uopće ne mora biti takav kakvim si ga ti doživjela i kako zamišljaš da je kod drugih žena.
znači, svaka žena koja je rodila više od jednom vaginalno ima ozbiljnih "issues" sa samima sobom, jer inzistira na (besmislenoj???)patnji i boli???

----------

Pa zar urednice nisu clanovi Udruge, zar se sluzbeni stav Udruge, ne donosi na temelju nesluzbenih stavova clanica Udruge koje se dogovaraju o sluzbenom stavu Udruge?

 btw. zena koja je rodila carskim je isto rodila, ove glupe igre rijecima su fakat niski udarci na finjaka.

----------


## Mamasita

> pa onda čemu cjepidlačenje oko toga jel dijete rođeno il izvađeno, kad je najvažnije da je sretno.


ovo se i ja pitam, samo se ne slazem s tobom po pitanju tko cjepidlaci.
ja sam rodila carskim rezom iliti zarezali su me i izvadili mi dijete, pa sta onda, nikad mi ne bi palo na pamet da netko tko napise ili objavi tekst o stetnosti elektivnog carskog reza i u kontekstu upotrijebi recenicu koja spominje rezanje i vadjenje ili "neradjanje" - misli da smo moje dijete ili ja zbog toga manje vrijedni.
nista me u spornom tekstu nije uvrijedilo i jasno mi je da nismo svi isti i da ce se uvijek naci netko koga ce nesto uvrijediti ili povrijediti....... ali da netko moze biti povrijedjen jednom recenicom u tolikoj mjeri, to mi je malo  :?

----------


## Zorana

Sladjanaf, u cemu je problem? Iskreno sam napisala ono sto mislim. 
Rekla sam, i opet cu, kad bi se desilo da bi mi dijete moralo biti rodjeno carskim rezom, ne bi imala nikakvih problema s terminologijom tipa: razrezan stomak, dijete izvadjeno iz mene itd. Ja stvarno, ali stvarno ne kuzim sta uvredljivo ima u opisu nekog operativnog zahvata. :? 

Gost, nikoga se ne ponizava, nema niskih udaraca. Svi smo odgovorni za svoje misli i osjecaje. Ako ja nemam problem s izrazom "vadjenje djeteta iz stomaka" ne kuzim onda ni uporno indirektno nabijanje osjecaja krivnje radi toga. 

I opet za Sladjanuf, primjer politicke nekorektnosti ti ne stoji jer ovdje nitko niti jednom rijecju nije obezvrijedio mame cija su djeca rodjena carskim rezom.

----------


## mamma Juanita

nema *svaki* član udruge *o svakom pitanju* isti stav, inače bi svatko od članova pojedinačno osnivao svoju "one man show" udrugu.
naravno da postoje neki zajednički *opći* stavovi, ali 
nemmo knjigu dozvoljenog i zabranjenog koje se slijepo držimo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

nemmo=nemamo

----------


## sladjanaf

> ali da netko moze biti povrijedjen jednom recenicom u tolikoj mjeri, to mi je malo  :?


zašto?

vidim da ste zapele za "cjepidlačenje"
zašto?

----------


## mama courage

> naravno da postoje neki zajednički opći stavovi, ali 
> nemmo knjigu dozvoljenog i zabranjenog koje se slijepo držimo.


neces nas valjda sad jos pokusati uvjeriti da postoji realna mogucnost da se objavi tekst na portalu koji se kosi sa sluzbenim stavom udruge, al je recimo stav jedne od urednica.  :Rolling Eyes:  

nije me uvrijedio onaj tekst o cr koliko ovi bijedni pokusaji opravdavanja. istu suplju pricu sam svojevremeno citala kad je bilo rijechi o stetnosti adapt mlijeka, o neasistiranom porodu...

----------


## sladjanaf

> I opet za Sladjanuf, primjer politicke nekorektnosti ti ne stoji jer ovdje nitko niti jednom rijecju nije obezvrijedio mame cija su djeca rodjena carskim rezom.


ako žene koje su svoju djecu RODILE carskim rezom MISLE da je izraz VAĐENJE IZ TRBUHA obezvrijeđivanje njihovog načina poroda, zašto vi mislite da one lupetaju?

----------


## Zorana

Mama courage, da si se malo potrudila i procitala postove glavne urednice, sigurna sam da takve postove ne bi pisala.

----------


## Mamasita

> nije me uvrijedio onaj tekst o cr koliko ovi bijedni pokusaji opravdavanja. istu suplju pricu sam svojevremeno citala kad je bilo rijechi o stetnosti adapt mlijeka, o neasistiranom porodu...


joj sta se svi lako vrijedjaju...  :Rolling Eyes:  
ako je meni ista ovdje bijedno onda su to ovakvi suplji komentari i provokacije koje se ponavljaju s topica na topic.

----------


## Mukica

jel prati neko mjeseceve mijene?
bas sam maloprije isla pogledat
sljedeci ovakav topic mozemo ocekivati oko 10.02.


mene zapravo zanima da li jednako zustro preispitujete i komentirate stavove i uredjivacku politiku portala ostalih Udruga, bilo kojeg profila, u RH na njihovim forumima i zanima me sto biste vi ucinili da ste urednik nekog portala ili rubrike i da netko od vas trazi da mijenjate/brisete tekst 

ja bi najvolila da u RH postoji bar jos jedna udruga slicnog ili istog tipa koja ima slicne ciljeve i vrijednosti kao i Roda, ali na svoj nacin, pa da imamo na osnovu cega komparirati i usporedjivati ko je koliko uspjesno nesto napravio

ovako samo mozemo s vremena na vrijeme slusati kako mi to sto radimo ne radimo dobro i kako bi trebale imati drugaciji pristup, kako bismo trebale stavljati drugacije tekstove, kako bismo trebale ovo radit na _ovaj_ nacin, te kako bismo trebale ono trebale radit na _onaj_ nacin

i najvise od svega me zalosti sto je Godišnje izvješće o radu Udruge 2005/06 pregledano sve skupa bijednih 143 puta i ima jedan riplej, a ovaj je topic do ovog trenutka pregledan 2126 puta i ima 167 ripleja (od kojih su bar 3 moja)

eto

----------


## wildflower

ma, ovo je otislo predaleko  :Rolling Eyes:  .

ako cemo cjepidlacit, hm, ni ja svoju djecu nisam rodila, vec su ih u neprirodnim, interventnim porodima 'istjerali iz mene vaginalnim putem'. pa sto onda? ja nemam problem s tim. kao sto ne bih imala problem ni da su ih, iz opravdanih razloga, 'izvadili iz mene operativnim zahvatom'. zar bih trebala biti uvrijedjena zato sto na ovim stranicama pise o iskustvima drugih zena koje su, eto, imale srece ili hrabrosti ili uvjeta dozivjeti porod na najbolji moguci nacin? bas me briga jesam li rodila ili nisam i kako ce netko to nazvati. pomalo sam tuzna sto nisam i sama imala njihove uvjete, hrabrost ili srecu, ali... pa sto onda?

za mene je ipak sustina cijele price - dolazak novog bica na svijet. da, postoje i bolji i losiji, prirodniji i manje prirodni nacini dolaska na svijet. moja su djeca dosla na svijet na losije, neprirodnije nacine. ako nije bilo drugih mogucnosti (moj slucaj), ili ako su postojali ozbiljni razlozi (slucaj carskog s medicinskim indikacijama), zasto osjecati krivnju, zasto se vrijedjati kad netko kritizira ono sto je kod tih nacina ponegdje suvisno i neopravdano?

zasto bih se vrijedjala ako mi netko kaze ili napise da je neki nacin dolaska na svijet objektivno losiji (premda je ponekad nuzan i spasonosan!), i da bi se trebalo boriti i educirati kako bi sto vise zena imalo priliku roditi na bolji nacin?

----------


## Zorana

I zadnje veceras, ne mislim da one LUPETAJU, ali zasto bi se tudje pravo izrazavanja cenzuriralo jer bi se netko mogao naci povrijedjen? Ja niti bilo tko drugi nije kriv sto nekog vrijedja odredjeni nacin izrazavanja. Koji btw nije niti pogresan niti zlonamjeran. Nego je samo takav kakav je. 

Carskim rezom dijete se vadi iz trbuha, svidjalo se to nekome ili ne. 
I tu je za mene kraj rasprave. 
Bez ikakvih losih misli, namjera, osjecaja.....

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> naravno da postoje neki zajednički opći stavovi, ali 
> nemmo knjigu dozvoljenog i zabranjenog koje se slijepo držimo.
> 
> 
> neces nas valjda sad jos pokusati uvjeriti da postoji realna mogucnost da se objavi tekst na portalu koji se kosi sa sluzbenim stavom udruge, al je recimo stav jedne od urednica.  .


naravno da ne i uopće ne razumijem iz čega izvlačiš takav zaključak.
poanta je da o* svakom pojedinačnom problemu, tekstu, štagod, ne postoji službeni stav udruge.*odoh spavat.

----------


## sladjanaf

ako žene koje su svoju djecu RODILE carskim rezom MISLE da je izraz VAĐENJE IZ TRBUHA obezvrijeđivanje njihovog načina poroda, zašto vi mislite da one lupetaju?

opet pitam jer mi nitko nije odgovorio?

wildflower, ako tebe to ne vrijeđa ne znači da ne postoje žene koje to vrijeđa.

----------

pa i kod prirodnog poroda se dijete vadi iz trbuha, ali na drugi nacin. Ili asistencija pri porodu nije vadjenje djeteta van?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja bi najvolila da u RH postoji bar jos jedna udruga slicnog ili istog tipa koja ima slicne ciljeve i vrijednosti kao i Roda, ali na svoj nacin, pa da imamo na osnovu cega komparirati i usporedjivati ko je koliko uspjesno nesto napravio
> 
> ovako samo mozemo s vremena na vrijeme slusati kako mi to sto radimo ne radimo dobro i kako bi trebale imati drugaciji pristup, kako bismo trebale stavljati drugacije tekstove, kako bismo trebale ovo radit na _ovaj_ nacin, te kako bismo trebale ono trebale radit na _onaj_ nacin


evo, baš mislim da je Mukica pogodila bit, to se i meni muvalo po glavi prije 5 minuta.
Roda je jedna udruga određenog profila, određenih preferencija, određenog roditeljskog stila.
i nije baš tako monotona, ima tu puno nijansi, ali ima i neke svoje prepoznatljive značajke, ideje, ciljeve, ideale, kakogod i slijedi ih.
tražiti od Rode da sve to navedeno promijeni me podsjeća na ono kad uđeš u brak, pa onda tjeraš ili očekuješ od partnera da se mijenja.
sami biramo gdje ćemo i s kim ćemo.

----------


## sladjanaf

> ali zasto bi se tudje pravo izrazavanja cenzuriralo jer bi se netko mogao naci povrijedjen?


hm, zbog pristojnosti? zbog empatije? zbog VRIJEĐANJA tuđih osjećaja?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ako žene koje su svoju djecu RODILE carskim rezom MISLE da je izraz VAĐENJE IZ TRBUHA obezvrijeđivanje njihovog načina poroda, zašto vi mislite da one lupetaju?


opet generaliziranje i iskrivljavanje.
riječ "lupetaju" dolazi samo iz tvoje tipkovnice. i ne hvatam se uopće pri tom samo za riječ, nego  za njeno značenje.




> pa i kod prirodnog poroda se dijete vadi iz trbuha, ali na drugi nacin. Ili asistencija pri porodu nije vadjenje djeteta van?


kod prirodnog poroda se dijete *ne vadi* van, nego samo* izlazi* van.
eventualno ga nečije ruke dočekaju.
kod vakuum ekstrakcije ili upotrebe por. kliješta bi već lako mogli govoriti o vađenju ili izvlačenju van.

----------


## sladjanaf

> riječ "lupetaju" dolazi samo iz tvoje tipkovnice. i ne hvatam se uopće pri tom samo za riječ, nego  za njeno značenje.


pa i ja ću se uhvatiti za značenje...vrati se na prethodne stranice i pročitaj komentare od BusyBee, koja kaže da se tekst neće maknuti, jer nema razloga, znači, one žene koje traže micanje ili brisanje dijela ili promjenu terminologije, lupetaju.

----------


## Mukica

> ako žene koje su svoju djecu RODILE carskim rezom MISLE da je izraz VAĐENJE IZ TRBUHA obezvrijeđivanje njihovog načina poroda, zašto vi mislite da one lupetaju?
> 
> opet pitam jer mi nitko nije odgovorio?
> 
> wildflower, ako tebe to ne vrijeđa ne znači da ne postoje žene koje to vrijeđa.


pa dobro
vrijedja ih
meni je jako zao sto se netko nasao uvrijedjen zboh 3 rijeci u nekom tekstu, ali kaj sad da mi napravimo s time sto su se neke zene uvrijedile?

ako maknemo tekst one koje je to uvrijedilo ce i dalje biti uvrijedjene
ako editiramo stvar je ista
kad nekog povrijedis, povrijedio si ga
i gotovo
kad zabijes cavao ostane rupa
mozes ju pokrpat, al vidi se da si pokusao gipsom pokrpati
ne kuzim, ne kuzim i ne kuzim kaj bi mi sad trebali napraviti

za mjesec, dva ili 4 doci ce neki novi tekst
pa ce se opet netko na nesto uvrijedit
i sto cemo onda???

kak vam nije jasno da ovo ne bi bio rodin portal da su tekstovi na njemu drugaciji
to bi onda bio portal neke druge udruge
cure koje uredjuju portal se stvarno trude
pretrazuju net, traze zanimljive clanke, prevode ih, prezentiraju... svjesne toga da nikada nece svi biti u potpunosti zadovoljni procitanim
al tak je to
ni meni se ne svidja bas svaki clanak u VL, JL, NL ili Nacionalu, a kad i zasjednem i napisem komentar urednik mi najcesce ni ne odgovori, a ako i dobijem odgovor uredjivacka politika lista zbog mojih se primjedbi sigurno nije promjenila
jer da je, onda se te novine vise ne bi zvale recimo Nacional, nego Mukional

kad na kisoku stojis i gledas u sve te tiskovine i izmedju nacionala i globusa izaberes nacional, to govori nesto o tebi bas kao i o onome tko je novine koje citas stvorio
jel tako?


kad bi ja sad rekla da mene npr. vrijedja sto ne citate i sto ne komentirate godisnje izvjesce o radu Udruge pretpostavljam da bi neki od korisnika foruma mislili da lupetam jer im ne bi bilo jasno kaj to meni znaci u zivotu jesu li oni procitali i skomentirali godisnje izvjesce ili nisu

al ja sam uvrijedjena
vrijedja me to

citajte, citajte, citajte godisnje izvjece
hocu da ga citate
ma morate ga procitat
stvarno nije uredu sto ga ne citate
mislim da ne cinite dobro time sto ga niste procitali
povremeno je dobro procitati i takve clanke

----------


## mama courage

> tražiti od Rode da sve to navedeno promijeni me podsjeća na ono kad uđeš u brak, pa onda tjeraš ili očekuješ od partnera da se mijenja. 
> sami biramo gdje ćemo i s kim ćemo.


ja samo ocekujem od "partnera" da bude iskren, kakav god da je, u konkretnom od Rode da stane *ispred* a ne iza svojih urednica i tekstova objavljenih na njenom portalu, tj. da se prestane svako malo opravdavati da to nije "sluzbeni stav" udruge na portalu koji sluzi za promoviranje ideja iste te udruge, od strane clanica te udruge, koje ni u ludilu ne bi objavile nesto sto se kosi s sluzbenim stavom udruge, bio to njihov (osobni) stav ili ne. 




> a ako i dobijem odgovor uredjivacka politika lista


pa da, mislis da bi ijedan novinar nacionala smio nesto afirmativno objaviti o sucu turudicu ? pored pukija zivog ?   :Laughing:  




> mene zapravo zanima da li jednako zustro preispitujete i komentirate stavove i uredjivacku politiku portala ostalih Udruga, bilo kojeg profila, u RH na njihovim forumima


preispitujem. i sto sad?




> i zanima me sto biste vi ucinili da ste urednik nekog portala ili rubrike i da netko od vas trazi da mijenjate/brisete tekst


nedavno sam kao postavljacica topica dozivjela tu neugodnost da su postovi jedne forumasice bili ispunjeni antisemitskim izjavama. niti sam admin, niti moderator tog foruma tj. podforuma, niti je moje da branim nekome da pishe ono sto hoce. mogla sam se pravit blesava i sutjeti na njene rijeci. no ja sam osjetila ne samo potrebu (kao postavljacica topica) se ograditi od takvih izjava, nego sam njen govor mrznje pobijala cinjenicama. sve sam ucinila sto je bilo u mojoj moci - kao obicne forumasice. ne toliko da uvjerim doticnu forumasicu, nego da ostali sudionici (il citatelji) uvide da ne dozvoljavam da se "moj" topic koristi za niske i uvrijedljive postove.

----------


## Vanchy

Ja sam takoder rodila carskim rezom. Moje iskustvo nije pozitivno, no previse je bolno da bih o tome pisala. 
Tekst sam procitala prije poroda kad sam dobila naznaku da cu mozda imati carski. Dozivjela sam ga kao osobno vidjenje doticnog lijecnika i tako ga prihvatila. Kad bolje sagledam ovu situaciju i ja bih vjerojatno doslovno prevela tekst. Ako se ne varam u tekstu pise”…and cesarean section to cut the baby out…” 
Ne razumijem se u pravila prevodjenja, ali mislim da se izvorni tekstovi ne smiju mijenjati. Ono sto se eventualno moglo napraviti je na kraju teksta staviti napomenu da su odredjeni jezicni termini doslovno prevedeni iz originalnog teksta. Mislim da bi to pomoglo da se zene koje su rodile carskim rezom ne osjecaju nelagodno. 
Osobno ne preispitujem je li moj sin rodjen ili ne tj. jesam li rodila ili ne. Naravno da jesam. I na otpusnom pismu pise rodila zdravo musko, a ne izrezano/izvadjeno zdravo musko. 
Ono sto me rastuzuje je cinjenica da se Rodi podmece diskriminacija zena i djece i usporedjuje ju se s dogadjanjima oko slucaja dijete dar ili stvar. Mislim da su to dvije razlicite stvari. U slucaju dar ili stvar to je bio sluzbeni stav odredjene skupine ljudi (u ovom slucaju katolicke crkve). Na ovom topicu su se clanovi Udruge i urednice portala jasno izjasnile da to nije stav Udruge. 
Mi se kao civilizirani ljudi mozemo oko necega raspraljati i jedni druge pokusati uvjeriti u nasa razmisljanja, ali molim vas nemojte podmetati nesto sto ne stoji. Same znate da se Roda kao Udruga zalaze za dostojanstvo zene pri porodu, za siguran porod i za sigurno i sretno djetinjstvo svakog djeteta. Ja nisam redovni clan Udruge i ovo je moje osobno misljenje, pa ako netko bude ljut zbog mog posta ljutite se na mene ne na Rodu. Postujem osjecaje svake zene koja se zbog ovog teksta osjeca lose, uvrijedjeno, iskljuceno, diskriminirano… i zao mi je zbog toga. Bilo je postova na ovom portalu zbog kojih sam se iz raznoraznih razloga osjecala lose, ali mi nikada nije palo na pamet gaziti po onome tko je taj post napisao. U krajnjem slucaju svi smo mi razliciti i svatko od nas ima drugacije vidjenje  svijeta, pa to treba i postivati.
Carice moje i sve moje Rode ljubite svoju djecu i volite ih ljubavlju kakvom moze voljeti mama. Ucite ih da misle svojom glavom, da kroz zivot lete slobodno, sirom rasirenih krila, a kad zatrebaju utociste neka znaju da se u svakom trenutku mogu vratiti u vas zagrljaj. Sigurna sam da ce vasa djeca biti presretna sto ste ih bas vi rodile.

----------


## puros

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nije me uvrijedio onaj tekst o cr koliko ovi bijedni pokusaji opravdavanja. istu suplju pricu sam svojevremeno citala kad je bilo rijechi o stetnosti adapt mlijeka, o neasistiranom porodu...
> 
> 
> joj sta se svi lako vrijedjaju...  
> ako je meni ista ovdje bijedno onda su to ovakvi suplji komentari i provokacije koje se ponavljaju s topica na topic.


pripazi malo na riječnik. ako nemaš živaca skuliraj se pa se vrati nazad na raspravu.

----------


## puros

> jel prati neko mjeseceve mijene?
> bas sam maloprije isla pogledat
> sljedeci ovakav topic mozemo ocekivati oko 10.02.


draga, što si time htjela reći? ti si ipak osoblje rode i uzimaš sebi za pravo ovako nešto napisati :/ ?

----------


## Romy

Ja ću samo potpisati Sorciere i ostale istomišljenice. Jurišati na vjetrenjače neću jer nema smisla. Koliko god puta napisala i postala da sam uvrijeđena, ništa se ne bi promijenilo.
Imam osjećaj kao da se ovo trenutno pretvorilo u borbu "malih protiv sistema". A ti mali, su carice, kasta "onečišćenih i nedodirljivih". I molim, ne shvaćato ovo "pa, nitko nije rekao da ste onečišćene", to je samo metaforički  prikaz mojih misli.

----------


## suncokret

I ja sam majka koja nije rodila, i ne vrijeđa me taj tekst ni malo, kao što me ne vrijeđaju ni tekstovi koji govore o tome kako će djeca iz medikaliziranih poroda postati narkomani, kako su dojena djeca inteligentnija od nedojenih...ovo je samo šlag na kraju:djeca rođena carskim rezom nisu rođena.
Bilo bi dobro da izmislite neki novi termin za našu djecu. npr. izrezana, izvađena, iščupana i sl.
Osobno mislim da takvi tekstovi najviše govore o osobama koje ih pišu, možda im to podiže ego ili što već-to one znaju najbolje.
Pa i da se hrpa žena neopravdano našla uvrijeđeno time što se u tekstu kaže da nisu rodile svoju djecu bilo bi u najmanju ruku fer od urednice da im se ispriča i kaže kako će taj tekst zamijeniti čim nađu odgovarajuću zamjenu, ali umjesto takve normalne reakcije dobijemo odgovor svisoka-taj tekst se NEĆE micati.

----------


## sw mama

Ono sto mi nije jasno je da vecina odavde ne shvaca da nije uvredljivo to sto su dijete (tehnicki) izvadili, vec je uvredljivo to da autor teksta kaze da 20% zena u SAD-u *NE RADJA*, vec im djecu vade. 
Znaci, mi koje smo (ne znam sto po autoru teksta?) carskim, mi nismo rodile. Nasa djeca nisu rodjena. (?).
Pa ako to nekome iz Roda nije jasno, to zasto je to uvredljivo, onda je raspra zaista jalova.
Pa o tome i ne bih.

Ali, nakon nekolicine raspri o tekstovima na portalu, konstanta je provlacenje objasnjenja da tekstovi na portalu nisu sluzbeni stav udruge. Sto mi uopce nije jasno- ciji su stav onda i kojeg se vraga nalaze na stranicama, portalu jedne udruge? Odrazavaju li stavove xyz iz Donje Stubice koji se malko napio pa odlucio informirati o porodima, mlijeku, carkom itd., ili ipak odrazavaju stav udruge ili stavove zastupljene u vecine zena koje cine udrugu?

Jer ako je ovo potonje, a jest, onda nemojte prodavati, narodski se to ljepse kaze, al evo, rog pod kozu, i barem jasno i glasno recite- da, to su nasi stavovi.

Obicno kazem djetetu, manji je problem ako napravis nesto sto se meni ne svidja, puno je veci ako to pokusas zataskati i lagati. 

A vi ovdje lazete, eufemizam, ne govorite istinu- tekst koji ste postavile, vas je stav. Stav je udruge. Danas- sutra mirno mogu citirati tu recenicu s vaseg portala u novinama i navesti izvor. Mogu napisati da se na stranicama udruge Roda nalazi tekst u kojemu se eksplicitno tvrdi da zene koje su (nesto) na carski, NISU rodile. I traziti od vas kao od udruge da mi to objasnite. U slucaju da me uputite na autora teksta, nece mi pasti na pamet da ga trazim po bijelom svijetu, prije ce se dogoditi da se diskreditira udruga. Evo, to mozete postici takvim banalnim greskama na svojem portalu, objavljivanjem neprovjerenih ili zastarjelih podataka itd.

Bez obzira sto do sutra ujutro mozete o tome da to nije stav udruge.

Objavi li Pukanic nesto u Nacionalu, ma prijevod teksta, tko je odgovoran? Autor teksta, novinar, prevoditelj ili glavni urednik?
O cemu pricate?

Na stranu to da se zaista stjece dojam da zene koje su RADJALE carskim rezom, po vama, manje su vrijedne, a djeca su podlozna svemu i svacemu- ovo nije prvi tekst u kojem se to dotice.

I dobro je pitala mgrubi- gdje to prestaje? Je li dijete koje je rodjeno uz drip manje vrijedno od onoga koji nije, ono koje je rodjeno u bolnici manje je vrijedno od onoga koje je rodjeno doma? Ili da u isti kontekst stavljamo majke- majka koja je rodila u bolnici manje vrijedi od one koja radja doma, ona koja je bila na carskom manje je vrijedna od one koja je bila na vaginalnom, a ona koja je vaginalno radjala uz epiduralnu, manje je vrijedna od one koja ju nije imala?

Gdje staje to ludilo?

Pricati o elektivnom carskom moze se i bez vrijedjanja bilo koga. Kao i o adaptiranom mlijeku, dojenju, asistiranom i neasistiranom porodu itd., itd.

----------


## wildflower

> tekstovi koji govore o tome kako će djeca iz medikaliziranih poroda postati narkomani


... i kojekakve druge grozote kojima su u buducnosti, kao, sklonija djeca iz takvih i takvih poroda. moram li reci koliko me je 'strecnulo' kad sam naletjela na ovakve stvari na ovim stranicama? a onda sam se prisilila otici na neke od linkova s kojima je to 'potkrijepljeno' i procitati malo vise o istrazivanjima koja to 'dokazuju'. i shvatila da je (blago receno) preambiciozno tvrditi da je u takvim istrazivanjima tek tako moguce eliminirati sve druge zivotne, obiteljske, psiholoske faktore i dovesti u iskljucivu korelaciju nacin poroda s devijacijom koja se pokazala nekoliko desetljeca kasnije. whatever!! 

ne bih dalje elaborirala ovdje da me netko ne bi krivo shvatio ali o ovome imam jasan stav, (a i produzila bih previse)...

i zato me smeta kad se, recimo, takve stvari iznose po raznim topicima na ovom forumu i pritom samo napuhavaju. recimo, dogadja se da se linkovima na ova 'istrazivanja' potkrepljuje teza o razlicitom ponasanju 'nasilno' i 'njezno' rodjene _novorodjencadi_  :Rolling Eyes: . i nitko od upucenijih ne reagira, a ja previse ljuta da bih mogla napisati nesto suvislo   :Razz: .

----------


## maria71

suncokret ne budi  naivna,ispriku nećemo dobiti jer smo rodile kako smo živjele ili tako nekako .....

možete mene vrijeđati i spuštati kako vam drago,izvolite,vaši postovi o mjesečevim mijenama i i našim bijednim postovima samo govore o vama autoricama istih,o vašem odgoju i nivou komunikacije 

pa uživajte ,možda ste si smanjile odušak.....

dok sam živa i dok je kap krvi u meni ,neću pristati da se vrijeđa moj porod i da se moje dijete etiktetira  bilo po nacionalnoj osnovi ( primjer) bilo po načinu kako je došao na svijet

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:   interesantno mi je kako si primjetila da sam ja ta koja treba pripaziti na rijecnik a ne mc cije sam izraze: "bijedno" i "suplje" samo ponovila. 
btw, niti sam zivcana, a niti sam se rijecnikom koji ti smeta obratila tebi, pa mi nije jasna tvoja reakcija. jasam li te i ja mozda necim uvrijedila?

sori na ot

----------


## lidac2004

> ......tekstovi koji govore o tome kako će djeca iz medikaliziranih poroda postati narkomani, kako su dojena djeca inteligentnija od nedojenih...ovo je samo šlag na kraju:djeca rođena carskim rezom nisu rođena.


zaboravila si da ce djeca koja imaju dudu biti pusaci   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamasita

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nije me uvrijedio onaj tekst o cr koliko ovi bijedni pokusaji opravdavanja. istu suplju pricu sam svojevremeno citala kad je bilo rijechi o stetnosti adapt mlijeka, o neasistiranom porodu...
> 
> 
> joj sta se svi lako vrijedjaju...  
> ako je meni ista ovdje bijedno onda su to ovakvi suplji komentari i provokacije koje se ponavljaju s topica na topic.


i samo da jos jednom ponovim za sve koji su krivo shvatili:
moj komentar odnosi se iskljucivo na post mame courage, zato sam njezin post i quotala... mislila sam da je to jasno

----------


## puros

> puros prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mamasita prvotno napisa
> ...


da, imaš pravo te se ispričavam. zašto sam se javila, a ne radi se o meni... mislim da nije potrebno ništa odgovoriti na ovo.

sw mama, odlično si ovo sročila. moj naklon

----------

> *kak vam nije jasno da ovo ne bi bio rodin portal da su tekstovi na njemu drugaciji*


Eto je Mukica je (čini mi se 8) ) lijepo napisala. Mi koje smo (nešto) na carski, znamo što možemo očekivati. Naši izresci/iščupci  :shock:  (to bi bila djeca, jel) će od nas jednom tražiti ime doktora koji ih je izrezao/izvadio. Što majka ima s tim?

----------


## Ancica

> A vi ovdje lazete, eufemizam, ne govorite istinu- tekst koji ste postavile, vas je stav. Stav je udruge.


Gdje si to vidjela, cula? Od koje predstavnice ili predstavnika Rode?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Mogu ja nešto upitati, jest OT, ali STVARNO nije u zloj namjeri...

Koji je motiv provođenja vremena i trošenja energije negdje gdje vam klima ne odgovara (MOLIM nemojte ovo patetično proglasiti "tjeranjem s foruma", ja samo postavljam pitanje jer me doista zanima)? Shvatila bih da se s većinom stavova slažete i da vam atmosfera odgovara i da se netko pobuni kad mu NEŠTO ne paše (kao npr. sorci koju je pogodilo ovo s carskim rezom, što razumijem), ali ja primjećujem jedne te iste ljude kako se na xy tema javljaju gotovo isključivo zato da bi Rodu proglasili sektom, agresivno nastrojenom, ovakvom, onakvom...Onda započinje preuveličavanje i patetika (već poslovično "vi me proglašavate lošijom majkom jer ne dojim/rodila sam na carski/dijete mi nosi jednokratne" - zanimljivo je da to nitko nikad nije rekao, osim upravo tih uvrijeđenih majki - eto vlastitog primjera, ja koristim jednokratne pelene i uopće ne mislim da sam time lošija mama od neke cure koja koristi platnene, niti sam primjetila da mi se to na ovom forumu imputira).

Zašto postavljam gornje pitanje...Zbog nekolicine osoba kojima je preko 50% postova usmjereno na konstantno huškanje protiv Rode...Imala sam prilike vidjeti 2 popularna roditeljska foruma o kojima uopće nemam dobro mišljenje, klima na njima mi ne paše i ne slažem se s većinom stavova koji se tamo iznose. Smatrate li da bi bilo u redu od mene da se registriram na te forume i osobama koje tamo pišu konstantno nabijam na nos kako su u zabludi, kako imaju krive stavove, kako su bijedni...? 

Koji je to poriv? Molim vas, objasnite mi...

----------


## Mamasita

> da, imaš pravo te se ispričavam. zašto sam se javila, a ne radi se o meni... mislim da nije potrebno ništa odgovoriti na ovo.


bas mi je drago sto si mi se ovako lijepo "ispricala", ali stvarno nema potrebe - ti mene nisi nicim uvrijedila pa nije potrebna ni isprika.
mislis da ne treba nista odgovoriti, a ipak odgovaras i to na sarkastcan i bezobrazan nacin, a meni drzis prodike o nacinu izrazavanja i saljes me da se JA skuliram?
mislim stvarno, ne mogu vjerovati sta si neki ljudi dozvoljavaju...

a on topic, sto jos reci...sto ljudi - sto cudi, nikad svi zadovoljni i to je uredu. mislim da smo davno izasli iz vremena cenzure, pa ne kuzim zasto traziti da se nesto izbrise ili makne. 
nije realno ocekivati da bilo tko ili sto, pa tako i tekstovi s roding portala mogu sve zadovoljiti

----------


## Ancica

> *kak vam nije jasno da ovo ne bi bio rodin portal da su tekstovi na njemu drugaciji*
> 
> 
> Eto je Mukica je (čini mi se 8) ) lijepo napisala. Mi koje smo (nešto) na carski, znamo što možemo očekivati. Naši izresci/iščupci  :shock:  (to bi bila djeca, jel) će od nas jednom tražiti ime doktora koji ih je izrezao/izvadio. Što majka ima s tim?


Moja Petra je moje dijete. Eto, ja imam takvu vezu s tim. Ona mozda je i iscupak u necijim ocima, meni je to nebitno. Ona je dijete i to moje dijete. Da, dijete koje su iz mene izrezali i izvadili, al svejedno moje dijete. Dijete koje sam nosila i, jos vaznije, o kojem skrbim i kojeg volim i voljet cu do kraja svog zivota.

Da se njena prava mijenjaju time sto nije rodena vaginalno, s tim bih ja imala problema, to bih smatrala diskiminirajucim. Al dok ona ima sva prava koja prilice djetetu, meni je svejedno. Da se moja prava mijenjaju zato sto nisam rodila dijete vaginalno, to bih smatrala diskriminirajucim. Kako se ne mijenjaju, meni svejedno. Kako mi nitko ne govori da sam manje majka zato sto nisam rodila vaginalno, meni svejedno. Kako nitko ne govori da je ona manje dijete zato sto nije rodena vaginalno, meni svejedno.

Razumijem ako nekom drugom nije svejedno.

Al meni je.

I meni je drago da ima takav clanak na portalu jer djelomicno opisuje *moje* osjecaje u svezi *mog* poroda odnosno operacije.

----------


## lidac2004

Luna, ja nigdje prilikom registracije na ovaj forum (a bilo je to davno) nisam procitala da se moram bezuvjetno slagati sa svim stavovima Rode, ako to tako zelite onda to negdje i napisite da se zna.

uostalom, ja se slazem sa nekim stavovima udruge.
slazem se da elektivni carski nije dobar ali se ne slazem da je u redu nekoj zeni recii da nije RODILA svoje dijete vec da joj je IZVADJENO iz utrobe.
slazem se i da je dojenje najzdravije i da treba dojiti sto duze ali ne slazem se da je u redu govoriti da je adaptirano zlo i pri tom indirektno govoriti da su i zene koje hrane svoju djecu adaptiranim zle i sigurno se ne slazem da se te iste zene usporedjuju sa pedofilima.
i sigurno se ne slazem da je u redu davati savjete gdje i kako abortirati ali nije u redu hraniti dijete smokijem.

i po cijenu bana, nikad se s tim necu sloziti, a tu sam da ovo ne bi postao forum "jednoumlja" gdje svi svakog tapsu po ramenu   :Wink:   :Grin:   i ogovaraju susjede, prijatelje ili rodbinu koji misle drugacije od njih.

mogla bi tako do sutra........

----------


## sorciere

http://sids-network.org/experts/csect.htm

C-Section, Stillbirths, Miscarriages and SIDS


I am close to my due date with my first "sub sib" and will have to go C-Section. My question: is there any research or correlation between APGAR scores at birth and SIDS? My daughter while living 13 1/2 months without any health problems had a terrible delivery. It ended up that I had CPD (she was to big and I was to small to deliver her safely). She came out blue and need oxygen. Her APGAR scores were 2 and 5. Is there a possibility that her tough delivery may had something to do with SIDS? Is there any evidence that lack of oxygen during a infants existence may result in unnoticed damage that eventually results in SIDS? 



My daughter was born by emergency C-section because of fetal distress. However, her APGAR scores were 8 and 9. I don't know of any research, but have also wondered about possible connections between a problem delivery and SIDS, or even C-sections in general and SIDS. Are babies born vaginally any less likely to die from SIDS? 



Does anyone know of any research relating pH levels at birth (or any time) to SIDS? My daughter was born by emergency c-section because of fetal distress. Her pH had raised or lowered (can't remember) to a dangerous point. Could this have anything to do with metabolic problems that might be linked with SIDS? Would any of this be investigated in the autopsy?

She was fine after birth (8,9 apgars) and never had problems with her check-ups at the doctor. From the little I've seen about metabolic disorders, it seems like they would not be evident without a special test. 



*There is no evidence that C-section is associated with a higher risk of SIDS than vaginal birth.*

Currently, stillbirths or miscarriages are not viewed as being the same as SIDS. However, I don't think that question is fully answered.

I do not believe there are any studies which show an increased SIDS risk with Cesarean birth, low APGARs, etc. The fairly large number of studies looking for "markers of chronic hypoxia" (low oxygen) generally are looking for evidence of prolonged low oxygen. These may, theoretically, occur before birth (in utero) and/or after birth.

I hope this helps. Thank you.

Tom Keens
Children's Hospital Los Angeles



There is no direct relationship between APGAR scores and risk for SIDS. There is 1 indirect link in the sense that very preterm infants tend to have lower APGAR scores and also (but unrelated) have higher SIDS rates than full term infants.

There is no relation between pH (low value=high blood acid level) at birth, and the later risk for SIDS. The fact that your daughter looked so good at delivery and on her check-ups confirms that the fetal distress just before delivery did not cause any later metabolic problem. Any metabolic problem that could have been related to SIDS (highly unlikely) should have some findings at autopsy.

Carl E. Hunt, M.D.
Toledo/Washington D.C.

----------


## puros

> puros prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da, imaš pravo te se ispričavam. zašto sam se javila, a ne radi se o meni... mislim da nije potrebno ništa odgovoriti na ovo.
> 
> 
> bas mi je drago sto si mi se ovako lijepo "ispricala", ali stvarno nema potrebe - ti mene nisi nicim uvrijedila pa nije potrebna ni isprika.
> mislis da ne treba nista odgovoriti, a ipak odgovaras i to na sarkastcan i bezobrazan nacin, a meni drzis prodike o nacinu izrazavanja i saljes me da se JA skuliram?
> mislim stvarno, ne mogu vjerovati sta si neki ljudi dozvoljavaju...


koristeći riječ bezobrazan samo si potvrdila da sam imala pravo što sam te poslala da se skuliraš. evo, opet te šaljem.

----------


## puros

> Luna, ja nigdje prilikom registracije na ovaj forum (a bilo je to davno) nisam procitala da se moram bezuvjetno slagati sa svim stavovima Rode, ako to tako zelite onda to negdje i napisite da se zna.
> 
> uostalom, ja se slazem sa nekim stavovima udruge.
> slazem se da elektivni carski nije dobar ali se ne slazem da je u redu nekoj zeni recii da nije RODILA svoje dijete vec da joj je IZVADJENO iz utrobe.
> slazem se i da je dojenje najzdravije i da treba dojiti sto duze ali ne slazem se da je u redu govoriti da je adaptirano zlo i pri tom indirektno govoriti da su i zene koje hrane svoju djecu adaptiranim zle i sigurno se ne slazem da se te iste zene usporedjuju sa pedofilima.
> i sigurno se ne slazem da je u redu davati savjete gdje i kako abortirati ali nije u redu hraniti dijete smokijem.
> 
> i po cijenu bana, nikad se s tim necu sloziti, a tu sam da ovo ne bi postao forum "jednoumlja" gdje svi svakog tapsu po ramenu     i ogovaraju susjede, prijatelje ili rodbinu koji misle drugacije od njih.
> 
> mogla bi tako do sutra........


way to go lidac 

 :Kiss:

----------


## puros

> Shvatila bih da se s većinom stavova slažete i da vam atmosfera odgovara i da se netko pobuni kad mu NEŠTO ne paše (kao npr. sorci koju je pogodilo ovo s carskim rezom, što razumijem), ali ja primjećujem jedne te iste ljude kako se na xy tema javljaju gotovo isključivo zato da bi Rodu proglasili sektom, agresivno nastrojenom, ovakvom, onakvom...Onda započinje preuveličavanje i patetika (već poslovično "vi me proglašavate lošijom majkom jer ne dojim/rodila sam na carski/dijete mi nosi jednokratne" - zanimljivo je da to nitko nikad nije rekao, osim upravo tih uvrijeđenih majki 
> 
> Zašto postavljam gornje pitanje...Zbog nekolicine osoba kojima je preko 50% postova usmjereno na konstantno huškanje protiv Rode...Imala sam prilike vidjeti 2 popularna roditeljska foruma o kojima uopće nemam dobro mišljenje, klima na njima mi ne paše i ne slažem se s većinom stavova koji se tamo iznose. Smatrate li da bi bilo u redu od mene da se registriram na te forume i osobama koje tamo pišu konstantno nabijam na nos kako su u zabludi, kako imaju krive stavove, kako su bijedni...? 
> 
> Koji je to poriv? Molim vas, objasnite mi...


jesi možda mislila na mene?

----------


## Matilda

Izgleda da neki dežuraju na ovom topicu već dva dana i čekaju odgovor koji im nije po volji i koji ih vrijeđa kako bi odmah uzvratili.

Ajde, cure, malo na zrak, vani je sunce. Ohladite glave.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Shvatila bih da se s većinom stavova slažete i da vam atmosfera odgovara i da se netko pobuni kad mu NEŠTO ne paše (kao npr. sorci koju je pogodilo ovo s carskim rezom, što razumijem), ali ja primjećujem jedne te iste ljude kako se na xy tema javljaju gotovo isključivo zato da bi Rodu proglasili sektom, agresivno nastrojenom, ovakvom, onakvom...Onda započinje preuveličavanje i patetika (već poslovično "vi me proglašavate lošijom majkom jer ne dojim/rodila sam na carski/dijete mi nosi jednokratne" - zanimljivo je da to nitko nikad nije rekao, osim upravo tih uvrijeđenih majki 
> 
> Zašto postavljam gornje pitanje...Zbog nekolicine osoba kojima je preko 50% postova usmjereno na konstantno huškanje protiv Rode...Imala sam prilike vidjeti 2 popularna roditeljska foruma o kojima uopće nemam dobro mišljenje, klima na njima mi ne paše i ne slažem se s većinom stavova koji se tamo iznose. Smatrate li da bi bilo u redu od mene da se registriram na te forume i osobama koje tamo pišu konstantno nabijam na nos kako su u zabludi, kako imaju krive stavove, kako su bijedni...? 
> 
> Koji je to poriv? Molim vas, objasnite mi...
> 
> ...


Nisam.

Mislila sam prvenstveno na mamu courage.

Inače, ja sam itekako protiv jednoumlja. I jasno i glasno napišem kad se s nekim ne slažem. I nikad se ne osjećam loše zbog toga, niti želim da me se tapše po ramenu. Znam da me mnogi smatraju frikušom zbog necijepljenja, npr., ali nemam zbog toga potrebu ići niz dlaku i šutjeti o tome.

Jedna je stvar neslaganje s nekim stavovima, a konstantno miniranje druga. Ako ništa drugo, naporno je i predvidljivo do bola.

----------


## Ailish

Ja kao jedna obična članica vulgaris foruma (btw pročitala sam izvješće o radu Udruge još neki dan i jako cijenim Udrugu) molim mamu courage da se i dalje javlja, jer mislim da i forum i udruga mogu samo profitirati od inteligentne diskusije. Naporne i predvidljive bi bile neke teme da nje nema  :Klap:

----------


## BusyBee

Ova rasprava je presla granicu pristojnosti i prerasla iz rasprave o tekstu u vrijedjanje udruge.

Molim vas, nastavite korektno ili nemojte pisati.

----------

